# Wer ist das eigentlich?



## chopi (10. März 2009)

So,die Welt braucht ja bekanntlich noch mehr Forenspiele,deshalb hier ein neues:
Ich zeige euch ein Bild von einem Promi,Comicheld,etc. und wer seinen Namen (bzw. Pseudonym) kennt u. nennt,postet das nächste.
(Am besten speichert ihr die Bilder zuvor und ändert die Namen,sonst isses zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ps.Wenn ihr euch sicher seid,postet das nächste Bild noch im selben Post.
Fals ne Zeitlang nachdem erraten wurde die Person nichts postet,darf jeder ein eigene Bild posten,würd ich ma sagen =/


Allet klar?Dann fangen wir mal mit etwas einfachem an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (10. März 2009)

Der Comedian *gähn* Erst Haxxler erraten, dann meinen Star 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. März 2009)

Gina Wild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Dann ist das Lobo,fauler Sack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. März 2009)

Simon Gosejohann





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. März 2009)

Nein Shavo der bassist von system of a down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte nur noch den bilder name ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Na ok,wenn er doch noch edited,dann lass ich ihn das Pic posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nein Shavo der bassist von system of a down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Niemand???

jason momoa also ronon von stargate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is aber jetzt liecht -.-


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Ich hatte den Verdacht Bam Margera (wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) (ja,wirklich =/),der wurde dann durch den Namen des Bildes bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer ist das eigentlich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (10. März 2009)

Thomas Stein, war mal ehemaliges  Jurymitglied aus DSDS... Das Gesicht kam mir bekannt vor^^
falls es stimmt
FFA


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

hm,FFA,wo man doch nur ne Minute suchen müsste >_>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer ist das nochma?
(Tipp nach ~2h: Es gibt ne Switchparodie von seiner Sendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Rhokan (10. März 2009)

Cristoph Maria Herbst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mefisthor (10. März 2009)

Chuck Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (10. März 2009)

Ist der nicht von Disturbed?


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (10. März 2009)

Jop das ist der Frontmann von Disturbed.


----------



## Fendrin (10. März 2009)

Da niemand ein neues Bild postet...
Mach ich einfach mal weiter.

Wer ist das hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## chopi (10. März 2009)

Das ist doch der Sänger von Blind guardian,soll ich mal den Namen googeln?


----------



## Fendrin (10. März 2009)

Das ersprach ich dir mal, richtig, Sänger von Blind Guardian und Demons & Wizards >> Hansi Kürsch
Chopi darf dann weitermachen.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## chopi (11. März 2009)

Ich kannte zwar den Namen nicht,aber wenn du meinst,ich darf,dann poste ich noch schnell dieses Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ps.Ich hoffe auf mindestens ein "ach mist,wie hieß die nochma" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Diesmal sollte es schon der Name sein,sonst isses ja zu einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2009)

Toot Braunstein + Ling-Ling


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (11. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Toot Braunstein + Ling-Ling




Seh ich auch so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2009)

Da es niemand weiß,löse ich mal mithilfe von Google.
"Vicious" oder so aus Cowboy Bepop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hey,wer isn das nochma? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2009)

Unverkennbares Augenbrauenzucken!
Heinrich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wer kennt....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (12. März 2009)

War der Kerl von Chopi nicht dieser "Hallo erstmal" Kerl. Glaub Rüdiger Hoffmann oder schaut er ihm einfach nur zum verwechseln ähnlich?!
Und wer ist Heinrich?


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2009)

Mikey111 schrieb:


> War der Kerl von Chopi nicht dieser "Hallo erstmal" Kerl. Glaub Rüdiger Hoffmann oder schaut er ihm einfach nur zum verwechseln ähnlich?!
> Und wer ist Heinrich?


......hier ist die Tür ! *lach*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. März 2009)

Heinrich is der aus der Buffed-Show.

@Aktuelles Bild: Gesicht kommt mir bekannt vor ... Aber der Naaaame .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (12. März 2009)

lol

Tja jetzt wo du es sagst
Aber seit mal ehrlich...zum verwechseln änlich!!


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2009)

Konnt ich mir am Anfang auch nie merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/e: Na ich weiß ja nicht..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da verleih ich die Schönheitsköniginnen-Krone doch lieber an den Heinrich (;


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2009)

Serdar Somuncu

Ein Komiker


----------



## Xelyna (12. März 2009)

Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber nah dran würd ich mal meinen

/e: Böser Editierbutton (;

Jetzt ists aber richtig.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Serdar Somuncu
> 
> Ein Komiker


Nach Johann König der Beste Deutsche Komiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Qonix,du hast es erraten und schon wieder kein Bild gebracht =/


----------



## chopi (12. März 2009)

Da Qonix nichts postet,seh ich das mal als FFA an =/
Damits leichter wird:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. März 2009)

Johann König! (... eskaliert ... Ich hab so gelegen!)

FFA


----------



## Soldier206 (12. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. März 2009)

Dateiname ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldier206 (12. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dateiname ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach verdammt^^

Edit: FFA


----------



## Mikey111 (13. März 2009)

Dann starte ich mal nen Versuch!!

Hier geht es um ihn nicht die Frau.
Wer ist er?

[attachment=7026:who1.JPG]


----------



## picollo0071 (13. März 2009)

Ich kann mir nde helfen, aber der typ schaut aus wie Atze Schröder xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Naarg (13. März 2009)

Mickey111, das bist du


----------



## Mikey111 (14. März 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Mickey111, das bist du



Gottseidank bin ich es nicht!! ;-)

picollo0071 hat recht es ist Atze Schröder!
Beweisfoto folgt muss es erst suchen! gg

Picollo its your turn!


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

wenn nix kommt :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tschilpi (19. März 2009)

Evil Pedobär!


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

Alexander der große als Statue...

Falls es richtig ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Who's this?


----------



## Felìcìtaz (20. März 2009)

Rene Auberjonois...


hm,hab da gerade kein bild zur hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. März 2009)

tja kinder, wer is das wohl?^^


----------



## jolk (21. März 2009)

wie der name vom bild schon sagt: thaddeus
ffa


----------



## claet (26. März 2009)

Jetzt mal etwas kniffligeres. 
2 Leute fallen mir im Forum ein die es vermutlich sofort erraten würden. 
Keine Ahnung obs unter dem Rest noch Spezialisten gibt.

Ist aber ganz gut zu erkennen denke ich. 

[attachment=7130:blub.jpg]


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Heike Makatsch??!!

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, leider nicht 100%ig.^^

Aber da hier eh lange Zeit nichtsmehr kam, hau ich was neues rein.

Wahrscheinlich EXTREM schwer, aber ihr könnt es ja mal versuchen.^^

[attachment=7172:kjhgfd.jpg]

PS: Einen Tipp: Ist ein Musiker.


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Marc Terenzi?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Jetzt wo Du es sagst, muss ich zugeben, dass Ähnlichkeit vorhanden ist. Ist aber dennoch falsch.^^


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Bill von Tokio Hotel Hotel ohne Schminke?
Einer von Take That?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Immernoch falsch und langsam wirds lächerlich mit deinen Vergleichen. -.-


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Ich schätze, das müsste ich wissen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

Jacoby Shaddix?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Auch falsch, wenn es Rodney nicht packt, löse ich auf.


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jacoby Shaddix?




Um Gottes Willen.
@VolligbuffeD: bitte noch nich auflösen. Ich kenn den Kerl...


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

So leid es mit tut, ich komm nicht dahinter.
Du kannst auflösen.


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Würd mcih auch interessieren ^^


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Ich kenne seine Musikgeschmack, der sich weitestgehend mit meinem deckt.
Aber alle bemühungen erbgeben nix.... vielleicht NAP'd er uns alle und das ist ein krasser Hip-Hoper mit Perrücke.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Das ist Scott Albert, alias Klayton, alias Celldweller.

Nächste ist FFA.


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was... haben wir denn hier?


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Nich lang überlegen: Boris Pfeiffer von In extremo.

FFA


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Das ist Yellow Pfeiffer aka. Boris Pfeiffer von In Extremo.


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Jawohl.
Schalgt euch drum, mir egal, wer's macht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

[attachment=7176:khs.jpg]


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Bisschen klein.. sieht aber aus wie Sergey Brin und Larry Page ... die Gründer der wohl bekanntesten Firma der Welt.. Google...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

So isses. Du darfst.


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Dann hab cih hier einen feinen Kerl:


----------



## Error2000 (3. April 2009)

Hm schwierig.



Aber wer war das nochmal? ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Nicht schwer eine Legende der Filmbranche:

Alfred Hitchcock

Aber das von wap is noch offen....


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Kommt wohl eh keiner auf mein Bildchen.
Das war Hennign Kagermann - Chef von SAP

FFA


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

[attachment=7182:who.jpg]


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

oha. Nun hab ich eine Bildungslüke.
So frech sein und sagen, dass sei Harry Weinford in dünn, da würd cih nir drauf kommen..

in welcher kategorie dürfen wir suchen? Politik, Sport, Fernsehen?


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Fernsehn...

Kennst du bestimmt!


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

War ich mit Holländer so falsch?
Mein erster Gedanke war OHNE Bart könnte das der lustige, leider vestorbene Rudi Carell sein... oder lieg ich ganz falsch?


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Oh mann Rudi Carell ist gestorben?
Das war ein Spitzen Mann!


Er ist ein Engländer


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Juli 2006, ja: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudi_Carrell

Zu dem Mann da oben.
Engänder und bärtig.... hmm...  ich hab grad ein Blackout... Steve Martin kann es ned sein ^^


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Nun aber der Letzte Tipp...

In einer seiner Bekanntesten Filme wo er mitspielt wirst du ihn so nicht sehen. 
Orientier dich an den Augen und an der Nase.


----------



## cM2003 (3. April 2009)

Nikolaus?
Dachte ja erst an hör mal wer da hämmert, aber dafür is er zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Null Ahnung. Bitte löse auf und poste zur Bestrafung eine neue Person, danke =)


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Vielleicht Erkennst du ihn so besser:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA 
Ich mach jetzt Mittag!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. April 2009)

Ian McKellen ihr Noobs!!! :O


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

WTF? Wär ich nie drauf gekommen.... Blockade im Hirn / Blackout.. .

Ich mach mal weiter:
Guten Hunger *auch Mittag mac


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2009)

pierce brosnan der alte lump^^


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

alright. gogo.
kantige FTW. bis späteääääter


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (3. April 2009)

andres bild vom selben menschen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (3. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ian McKellen ihr Noobs!!! :O



Sir Ian McKellen, wenn ich bitten darf.


----------



## chopi (3. April 2009)

Beim 2 Bild dachte ich kurz an Kurt Cobain,aber das kann nicht stimmen.


----------



## Night falls (3. April 2009)

John Frusciante von den rhcp.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2009)

torsun von egotronic?


----------



## Night falls (4. April 2009)

Jep, du bist!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2009)

so who's that?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. April 2009)

vllt erkennt ja jmd die andern auf dem bild hier und findet dann raus wer es is




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. April 2009)

keith palmer von the prodigy... ffa


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. April 2009)

Auflösen bitte. Weiß ja keine Sau.^^


----------



## Night falls (8. April 2009)

Ich tippe mal ganz stark auf den lead Sänger einer Mittelalter Band, aber er stammt zumindest von keiner, die ich bisher schon live gesehen hab...

EDIT: Gib mal nen Tip, bitte!


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Das Septagramm und die Kleider sprechen dafür... aber könnt auch in die Gothic-Szene gehen.... oder ein singender Pirat *yo ho!

ist es überhaupt ein deutscher artist o0


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Ist das Jack Black in Schlank?
Nee, im Ernst..


----------



## neo1986 (8. April 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> Das Septagramm und die Kleider sprechen dafür... aber könnt auch in die Gothic-Szene gehen.... oder ein singender Pirat *yo ho!
> 
> ist es überhaupt ein deutscher artist o0


ICh tipp auf ein singenden gothik pirat.

Mal im ernst ih hab keine ahnung >.<


----------



## Nimmue (9. April 2009)

Das ist Alea der Bescheidene von Saltatio Mortis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (9. April 2009)

Wers das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

das gesicht kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.. aber ich kann keinen namen mit verknüpfen....


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Jumbo Schreiner als er noch nicht für Pro7 Test-Esser war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Error2000 (9. April 2009)

Vl wirds so etwas einfacher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Zumindest den Mann rechts sollte man als WoWler kennen. Dann kann man den rechten evtl. mit dem linken in Verbindung bringen.


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

der typ von judas priest in dick? o0


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Vl wirds so etwas einfacher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeffrey kaplan?


----------



## Error2000 (9. April 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> Jeffrey kaplan?



ne der sieht anders aus.
aber es ist einer aus der WoW Entwicklerteam. NUr welcher??? ^^


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Error2000 schrieb:


> ne der sieht anders aus.
> aber es ist einer aus der WoW Entwicklerteam. NUr welcher??? ^^



Keine Ahnung^^


----------



## HB-Scream (9. April 2009)

Also den rechten sollte man kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist Michael Morhaime(Mike Morhaime), aber der andere kommt mir auch bekannt vor weiß seinen Namen aber ned >.<


----------



## Error2000 (9. April 2009)

Der isses:
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k4fb8DXYz310whQ4jl


----------



## d2wap (9. April 2009)

Auf dem Vid sieht er viel älter aus ......


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



who's this?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. April 2009)

Den kenn ich irgendwoher ... gibts nen Tipp?^^


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Er trägt gerne schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. April 2009)

Kenn ich den aus X-Man? o.O


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dort spielte er im ersten X-Men Toad




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





dürfte vielen aber so besser in Erinnerung sein:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ray Park


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Du musst eine Frage stellen >.>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. April 2009)

Wusste garnicht, dass der uch Darth Maul gespielt hat. Naja, erkennt man ja auch kaum.


----------



## neo1986 (10. April 2009)

nixmehr dan mach ich mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. April 2009)

Ui, das weiß ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Weil ich die so scharf finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Das ist Hayley Williams.

EDIT:

[attachment=7243:hhgdsssa.jpg]


----------



## neo1986 (10. April 2009)

richtig ist das nicht der type wo mit man wie heist der noch mal musik macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich komm noch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Kyle Gass von tenacious D?


----------



## Nimmue (10. April 2009)

sieht ein wenig aus wie der eine von tenacious d oder ned?


----------



## neo1986 (10. April 2009)

Kyle Gass von tenacious D is es 100%




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (10. April 2009)

Das ist der typ von Homewreckers (oder so),nur wie heisst der?...
EDIT: Ryan Dunn
So,hier mal etwas einfaches.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. April 2009)

Stimpy!


----------



## Nimmue (10. April 2009)

da ToNk scheinbar ned will:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> da ToNk scheinbar ned will:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uralte Comics sind nicht fair.. :s
Aber Power Rangers sinds auf jeden Fall


----------



## Night falls (11. April 2009)

> Uralte Comics sind nicht fair.. :s
> Aber Power Rangers sinds auf jeden Fall nicht



fix'd.

Aber was es ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht... :/


----------



## Nimmue (11. April 2009)

seids echt noch alle sooo jung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die reiten auf elektro pferden und sitzen manchma in nem riesen roboter =)

und power rangers sind es 1000000pro ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2009)

Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs.

FFA


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Frau ist Schauspielerin.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2009)

Heather Donahue (Blair Witch Project)

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (11. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. April 2009)

Kommt mir bekannt vor, zuordnen kann ich es leider nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. April 2009)

Sag mir einfach, dass das nicht Hugh Laurie ist, und ich bin beruhigt D:


----------



## Nimmue (11. April 2009)

Er ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Blackadder2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. April 2009)

Awww... mkay!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, wer ist das?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Haste nen besseres Bild? Die Qualität ist verdammt mies.


----------



## Night falls (12. April 2009)

Langweiler... nundenn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

kenn ich iwo her... hmm..


----------



## Night falls (13. April 2009)

L. Ron Hubbard wärs gewesen... Gründer von Scientology! Auf dem ersten Bild beim Aleister Crowley Co$play 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA!


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

John Noble
(lotr)
War an nem Samstag o. Sonntag im März 2004 auf der London Film and Comic Con! :O
So, wer is das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Tipp: Sie is Schauspielerin...
2. Tipp: Nur 18+ dürfte sie EIGENTLICH kennen...
3. Tipp: Vorname fängt mit L an und hört mit Z auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/e Ach kommt schon.. is leicht *.*


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

liz vicious 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Wueey! imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt n pic von dir nach? :>


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

soo jetz hab ich eins gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (13. April 2009)

Malcolm X

FFA


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht um den netten Herren vorne Rechts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ogo findet raus wers is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. April 2009)

Der sieht aus wie ne Mischung aus Eminem und Dj Ötzi o.ö


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

fu ._.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

der sänger von irgend ner ach so harten "metal" band, die durch mainstream medien in die charts gehypet wurde?


----------



## Night falls (13. April 2009)

Det is Eric Fish... Ich nehme an, ihn meinte Trolli wohl auch schon. (Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich des nicht so radikal sehe wie es.)

Meinetwegen kann Trolli weitermachen.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Subway to Sally is kaum Mainstream.... :x


----------



## Night falls (13. April 2009)

Naja, ich wette es findet es grauenhaft, dass sich die Band für den Bundesvision-Songcontest hergab. Böse kapitalistische Medien 
*pfui pfui*


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Ajo.. bundesvision song shit, ok das war doof :< aber ich mag die Band... was mich mehr Ankotzt ist, das "Eisblume" den song "Eisblumen" gecovert hat... Cover war so mist!


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Det is Eric Fish... Ich nehme an, ihn meinte Trolli wohl auch schon. (Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich des nicht so radikal sehe wie es.)
> 
> Meinetwegen kann Trolli weitermachen.






Night schrieb:


> Naja, ich wette sie findet es grauenhaft, dass sich die Band für den Bundesvision-Songcontest hergab. Böse kapitalistische Medien
> *pfui pfui*


1. ja an die band hab ich gedacht, aber ich wusst nich ob die des sind, geschweige denn wie die heißen
2. ich bin nich dran^^
3. *an mir runter guck* er, nich sie^^
4. ja an den bundes dingbums hab ich auch gedacht und mich stört halt die attitüde vieler hörer_innen. ~uhh wie hart, wie evil~ aber das is n andres thema^^


----------



## Night falls (13. April 2009)

FFA


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Mal was einfaches :x 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Is das Tom Cruise? o.O


----------



## Night falls (13. April 2009)

Jep ist es, du bist!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Jep ist es, du bist!



Holy Shit!!!

[attachment=7284:jhgfdsdg.jpg]


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

jim belushi


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Exakt, du bist dran.


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

Valentino Rossi


----------



## riesentrolli (14. April 2009)

yes, sir


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (14. April 2009)

Hmm... doofe Perspektive, aber könnte James Franco sein.


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

Nö


----------



## Qonix (14. April 2009)

hier noch ein anderes Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hor.I.zon (15. April 2009)

Ein (ehemaliger?) Formel1 Fahrer? .D


----------



## Qonix (15. April 2009)

Jup

Eine Legende.


----------



## d2wap (15. April 2009)

Ist das Ayrton Senna o0
Ich kenn den nur in alt... aber möglcih wärs das er so aussah... Zumindest würde Herkunft und die Nase passen...


----------



## Qonix (15. April 2009)

Genau

Leider ist er ja nicht wirklich viel älter geworden.


Du bist.


----------



## d2wap (15. April 2009)

Nein, aber andere Aufnahmen von ihm ... z.b. hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber Next Person. Wer ist das:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (15. April 2009)

Dein opa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? gieb mal ein tipp pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Er ist Erfinder.
Er ist tot.
Er hat eine Revolution beigeführt.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. April 2009)

Irgendwie huscht mir bei diesem Gesicht der Name

*Thomas Alva Edison*

durch den Kopf...

Kann das sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

Neeee, das ist der nicht!


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Edison ist es nicht, nein.
Aber mit dem Herkunftsland des Erfinders biste sehr weit vorne.

Uh, das war ja noch ein Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ein weiterer Tipp: Ohne ihn würde ein Fortbewegungsmittel für einen einzelnen nicht bezahlbar sein....


----------



## neo1986 (16. April 2009)

Ich habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er ist mir im traum begegnet *Henry Ford*


wenns richtig is hier der naechste:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

japp. is henry ford 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zu deinem bild... 
rastazöpfe, dunkle hautfarbe, olivfarbenes hemd... roter stern... entweder ein sonnenstudio-chinese oder ein südamerikaner voneinem eiland ^^


----------



## neo1986 (16. April 2009)

Tipp: war letztes Jahr bei Rock am ring und ich hoere ihn eigentlich nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2009)

zack de la rocha

ratm <3

ich such mal n neues bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Ist das Howard Shore?


----------



## riesentrolli (16. April 2009)

Rodney schrieb:


> Ist das Howard Shore?


leider nich


----------



## Rodney (16. April 2009)

Hat aber ne' Ähnlichkeit.
Dachte mir aber gleich, dass das wohl nicht stimmt.


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2009)

letztes bild. wenns keiner weiß lös ich auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (19. April 2009)

ach menno..ein deutscher politiker...ich komme nur gerade nicht auf den namen....
irgendwas mit O im namen....da bin ich mir recht sicher...


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Du fragst im Ernst auf einer Zockerplattform, nach uralten deutsche Politikern?

Btw bin ich auch noch Österreicher.. ._.
Auflösen bitte


----------



## riesentrolli (19. April 2009)

villain schrieb:


> ach menno..ein deutscher politiker...ich komme nur gerade nicht auf den namen....
> irgendwas mit O im namen....da bin ich mir recht sicher...


daniel cohn-bendit wärs gewesen. zentrale figur des pariser mais 68 und der frankfurter sponti szene.

ffa


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

FFA?
kk,bitte schön:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Kleiner Tipp,da es imo schwer ist: Spiel,Nintendokonsole)


----------



## LordofDemons (19. April 2009)

ich will mich ja nicht beschweren aber sollen hier nicht echte persönlichkeiten gepostet werden?


----------



## chopi (19. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich will mich ja nicht beschweren aber sollen hier nicht echte persönlichkeiten gepostet werden?


Hihi,ich hab die Regeln selbst bestimmt und deshalb zitiere ich mich jetzt mal selbst:
_Ich zeige euch ein Bild von einem Promi,*Comicheld,etc.*_


----------



## LordofDemons (19. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Hihi,ich hab die Regeln selbst bestimmt und deshalb zitiere ich mich jetzt mal selbst:
> _Ich zeige euch ein Bild von einem Promi,*Comicheld,etc.*_


asche auf mein haupt


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

ich kenn die... aber des is glaub schon länger her... hmm *nachdenk*


----------



## d2wap (20. April 2009)

Is die aus Terranigma oder einem anderen tollen Adventurerollenspiel seiner Zeit?


----------



## chopi (20. April 2009)

Adventurespiel (teilweise) ja,seiner Zeit nicht. Noch ein Tipp: 1 Teel Gba,4 Teile Nintendo Ds


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

Ah .... Apollo irgendwas... auf mehr komm ich grad ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. April 2009)

so choppi da lohnt sich doch mein Tick für das Sammeln von Classic Konsolen die Dame Stammt aus "Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney"

hat lange gedauert, bis ich drauf gekommen bin

jetzt darf ich oder? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€: Nimmue ich wusste es vor dir nur hat der Browser beim posten gestreikt


----------



## chopi (20. April 2009)

Der Ds ist ne Klassikkonsole? o0
Die Dame heisst übrigens _Trucy Wright_ und ja,du darfst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (20. April 2009)

Is das nicht eher Jessica Alba?


----------



## chopi (20. April 2009)

Natürlich ist das Jessica Alba,ich meinte mein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab nur nochmal gesagt,wie sie heisst,da es nicht klar gesagt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (20. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Der Ds ist ne Klassikkonsole? o0
> Die Dame heisst übrigens _Trucy Wright_ und ja,du darfst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Ds hat einige Spiele von den Klassikkonsolen.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (20. April 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Jessica Alba,ich meinte mein Bild
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ops..<.< hab mir nicht alle posts durch gelesen ^^

wer isn nun dran??


----------



## chopi (20. April 2009)

Du natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. April 2009)

Ok Bonsai-Kargath du bist der nächste...beim nächsten mal mach ich nen anderes Pic aber nett sieht sie doch aus oder?


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

macht ma was leckeres für mich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (21. April 2009)

So sorry hat bissl länger gedauert, ich hab mir nun wirklich nicht die beste person einfallen lassen, aber will euch nicht länger warten lassen, Hier das Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masi_Oka

FFA


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (21. April 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masi_Oka
> 
> FFA



Its your turn


----------



## chopi (21. April 2009)

Er hat doch FFA gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer ist eigentlich der hier?


----------



## x3n0n (21. April 2009)

Eiichiro Oda...  FFA


----------



## Night falls (21. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (22. April 2009)

was ist das denn für ne Schmalzbacke?

bin mal auf die auflösung gespannt


----------



## Mr_Multikill (22. April 2009)

Dylan Klebold?^^
wenn ja kommt hier das nächste bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. April 2009)

Dr. John Zoidberg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (22. April 2009)

Katie White von The Ting Tings 

Wo wir gerade bei Musik sind, wer ist eigentlich..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. April 2009)

Alex Varkatzas von atreyu

mal was einfaches



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

Jack Black

FFA


----------



## Ov3erp0v3r3d (22. April 2009)

Hmm eigl. au recht einfach ^^ aba egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

Dieter Nuhr

FFA


----------



## neo1986 (22. April 2009)

mal bischen schwerer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (22. April 2009)

Lebt der noch ?
Wenn nicht, könnte das der Sänger von Drowning Pool gewesen sein.
Den Namen weiß ich nicht.

Das ist schwer !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (22. April 2009)

ja er lebt noch und is kein saenger

genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

Jarppi von den Dudesons

FFA


----------



## chopi (22. April 2009)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören mit diesem scheiss "FFA"? EIn Bild raussuchen dauert wirklich nicht lange und dadurch wird das ganz Spiel gebremst...

Und da sich Night Fals anscheinend ziemlich sicher ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (22. April 2009)

Nicolaus Copernicus

FFA

You fail to amuse me...


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (24. April 2009)

Ernest Hemingway

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

du bist doof ^^ und ffa is auch doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (24. April 2009)

Hier stand vor Nimmues Edit ein anderes Bild

BTT: Ich komm drauf... den hab ich schomma gesehn.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

pah ^^ nu hatte ich nen neues reingetan und dann funkst du dazwischen DD

paris die nudel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (24. April 2009)

Johann Philipp Reis

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

hast du irgendwie nen programm da, dass die leute scannt und bei google nach den leuten sucht oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich poste gleich nen bild von nem familienmitglied, damit du des ned rausbekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SO, das weißte hoffentlich ma ned ^^


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Ich schwöre dir... du wirst nicht lange Ruhe haben vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wette allerdings, niemand wird dieses Bild enttarnen.


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

du kennst den nichT????? :O


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Nein, das war nur ein Scherz... Bill Bryson

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

...

wie machste das??????


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JETZT aber^^


----------



## Raheema (25. April 2009)

Jürgen klinsman? ^^


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

nein^^


----------



## Night falls (25. April 2009)

Andreas Reinke.

Ich werde mich ein wenig vornehm zurückhalten jetzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier etwas zum knabbern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

sachma... was machst du? liest du jeden tag klatschblätter??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

lös ma auf, mag weiter spielen ^^


----------



## Night falls (28. April 2009)

Oh - das stand ja noch immer aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



John Hannah wärs gewesen. Bekannt aus den 3 "die Mumie" Filme.

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (11. Mai 2009)

Tipp: Fussball


----------



## Mikey111 (11. Mai 2009)

Kann es sein das er in Frankreich spielt?


----------



## cM2003 (11. Mai 2009)

Hm, Anelka?


----------



## Nimmue (11. Mai 2009)

nein und nein


----------



## Nimmue (12. Mai 2009)

Tipp:

Fussball in England


----------



## Desdinova (12. Mai 2009)

Es ist Didier Drogba vom FC Chelsea. Mir brennt die Antwort schon seit Gestern unter den Nägeln, hab mich aber zurückgehalten, weil ich keine Zeit hab die Lösungsversuche zu meinem Bild zu verfolgen.

Also FFA (Was auch immer das heißt. Obwohl, könnte das hier sein. Klick)


----------



## Mikey111 (12. Mai 2009)

Verdammt stimmt, ich war sogar auf der Homepage von Chelsea und hab die Spieler durchgeschaut weil ich nen verdacht hatte aber den hatte ich übersehen.

hmm FFA vielleicht heißt es ja auch: "Ford Forschungszentrum Aachen"


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (12. Mai 2009)

kenne ich irgendwoher... hmm...


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Benny Hill?
//Riesentrolli hat recht,ich hab nur das Pic verloren >_>


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Mai 2009)

seine todheit heath ledger

ffa


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Da FFA (was übrigens "Free for all" heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),etwas einfaches.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Mai 2009)

Kurt Cobain




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Mai 2009)

Ihr Banausen -.- Das ist Brandon Flowers, der Sänger der Killers.

FFA


----------



## chopi (13. Mai 2009)

Er sah halt aus wie ein schwuler Friseur...auf dem Bild jedenfalls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


___________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na?


----------



## chopi (13. Mai 2009)

Oha,ein zweiter Post,der genauso aussieht,wie der über dem hier...das macht mir Angst (Doppelpost >.>).


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Eine frechheit Clueso als smudo zu betiteln^^
FFA


----------



## chopi (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Eine frechheit Clueso als smudo zu betiteln^^
> FFA


Eine Dummheit,auch noch zuzugeben,dass man nachgesehn hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hör mit dem scheiss FFA auf,wenn du kein Bild posten willst,dann schreib erst garnichts -.-


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

wieso dumm? ich guck immer per save as, wie der poster das bild genannt hat. einen hinweis kriegt dadurch sowieso nie.
FFA ist also hier nicht erlaubt? verstehe...
[attachment=7611:whineTOcheese.jpg]


----------



## Alostris (14. Mai 2009)

könnte das Dieter Hallervorden sein?

Falls ja

[attachment=7621:nix_da.jpg]


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

nope, ist jemand anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

Der ist doch aus einem Monty Python Sketch?

Eric Idle vielleicht?


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. Mai 2009)

SIeht irgendwie aus wie Stefan Raab,der sich für nen Song verkleidet hat oO


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

ne ist jemand anderes^^ ist ein film


----------



## sTereoType (14. Mai 2009)

Micky Rourke?


----------



## Medmius (14. Mai 2009)

Nein, auch nicht

Tipp: Der Film sollte Evil Dead liebhabern eigentlich bekannt sein.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Mai 2009)

google ftw
bruce campbell

und um chopi zu ärgern: ffa!


----------



## Alostris (15. Mai 2009)

Naja wenn da steht FFA probier ich einfach nochmal mein glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




[attachment=7625:45465465.JPG]


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

sieht nach Dr. Who aus. David Tennant?


----------



## Alostris (15. Mai 2009)

jap, beste Serie überhaupt könnte ruhig mal weitergehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

ok, dann hier die neue person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[attachment=7631:11elf.jpg]


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2009)

n alter kinski?

EDIT: wenn nich, dann trotzdem jmd der ähnlich kranke rollen wie kinski spielt


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

nope


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Mai 2009)

den kenn ich....vom sehen her...aber kA wie der heisst...mir schwirrt da ein ex-bond darsteller durch den kopf.
mal googlen.


edit scheisse keine bilder...aber das war der bösewicht in einem James bond.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

so nah und doch so fern, du hast den falschen film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ich jetzt los muss und die nächsten stunden hier nicht rein kann, lös ich mal auf.
Es ist Klaus Maria Brandauer. Spielte Mephisto im gleichnamigen film zum Buch von Klaus Mann und den Bösewicht in Sag niemals nie(übrigens kein richtiger Bondfilm )


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Mai 2009)

Nein Stero...2min
ich hab ihn

aus sag niemals nie :-)
Klaus Maria Brandauer


----------



## sTereoType (15. Mai 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Nein Stero...2min
> ich hab ihn
> 
> aus sag niemals nie :-)
> Klaus Maria Brandauer


ich werte das als sieg für dich, immerhin warst du auf dem richtigen weg und hättest ihn noch raus gefunden


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Ich poste einfach mal noch was, ist ja immerhin schon über eine Woche her, dass gelöst wurde.

Ich bring mal gleich 3 Bilder, da die Person nicht so einfach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel Spaß


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

aso der links ist bernd das brot xD
und die andere schaut aus wie ne frau auf crack .. hab ich aber irgendwo mal gesehen wenn ich nur noch wüsst wo .. beim durchschalten am tv halt :<


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Das ist doch die tuss von.. arghn wie heißt die dämliche Band.. äähmm.. ähhm.. HA! Wir sind Helden, also Judith Holofernes ^^

Und weil ich mir so sicher bin hier das neue Foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer ist eigentlich....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (26. Mai 2009)

Spielt der vielleicht einen Arzt in einer Fernsehserie ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desdinova (26. Mai 2009)

Is das nicht so ein amerikanischer Talkshow Typ?


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Es wird wärmer :>
Aber ich will den vollständigen bürgerlichen Namen von ihm ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

hmm mist dachte sei larry king aber google meint der schaut bisle anders aus :<


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Mai 2009)

Gerald Norman aka Jerry Springer

Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (26. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Gerald Norman aka Jerry Springer


Rüschtüüüüüsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (26. Mai 2009)

Sieht nach ner Band /Songwriter aus den 70gern aus ^^
Ein Tip vielleicht ? ...Stilrichtung vielleicht ...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Mai 2009)

- Musiker stimmt schon mal.
- Stilrichtung ist schwer zu beschreiben, zum teil eine sehr selten, wenn nicht sogar einzigartige Forum von Reggae.
- Er lebt noch.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

hans soller oder sowas hmm ma google fragen hab ma was von dem gelesen irgendwo hmm

google meint : hans söllner
und von bildern her stimmts

da es ja eigentlich stimmen sollte
hier mal das bild von hanspeter oder wie hies der schon wieder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. Mai 2009)

Jop, stimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Respekt, dachte das dauert länger bis ihn jmd erkennt.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Jop, stimmt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich fand den einfach lustig xD
hat kolege ma geschickt und wusste das es irgendwo gespeichert war unter "witzig/sinnlos" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDP-7I2w_WA <-- xD


----------



## Winipek (26. Mai 2009)

Serj Tankian


----------



## Winipek (26. Mai 2009)

..wenns denn richtig war ...

[attachment=7736:buffed.jpg]


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Mai 2009)

arnim teutoburg, sänger der beatsteaks.

ffa


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

Was bedeutet ffa? Free for all?


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was bedeutet ffa? Free for all?



Genau das,jeder kann jetzt ein Pic posten,also mach ruhig.


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Genau das,jeder kann jetzt ein Pic posten,also mach ruhig.




Oookay, danke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Mai 2009)

jonathan gallant, bassist von billy talent.

wenn in 15 mins kein pic dann ffa.

näxtes bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Mai 2009)

erinnert mich an den in flames sänger... anders friden


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> erinnert mich an den in flames sänger... anders friden


falsch


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

POD - muss nur noch schauen wie der Sänger heisst ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Sonny Sandoval

[attachment=7752:buffed.jpg]


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Serj Tankian


logisch wars richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der neue sagt mir nun gar nix 

 nie gross poker turniere angekukt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin mehr strip poker fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

Nee^^ nix Poker ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

Der sieht aus wie der Typ der bei Schlag den Raab gewonnen hat.


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

Nöp^^ aber der Sender ist der gleiche... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. Mai 2009)

Bret Harrison aus "Reaper".
Ist mmn eine sehr unterhaltsame Serie... Ganz unüblich für die US-Importe von Pro7 :>

FFA


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

Simmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehe es auch ganz gern ...^^


----------



## Winipek (28. Mai 2009)

...hmmm-kommt da echt keiner drauf *grübel*...wenns um 13:00 Uhr noch nicht gelöst ist ...

FFA


Oki-das ist Brendon Urie (ist doch nicht so schwer gewesen ?!^^) Band : Panic at the Disko !


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> ...hmmm-kommt da echt keiner drauf *grübel*...wenns um 13:00 Uhr noch nicht gelöst ist ...
> 
> FFA
> 
> ...


ich hab die aufm hurricane schon nich erkannt, weil die kein bissl geschminkt waren und normale klmaotten anhatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da ffa:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2009)

Das ist Bismarck




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Auflösen bitte.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das ist Bismarck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch nicht Uma Thurman oder?


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

LoL ned wirklich^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist Uma ^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

http://www.askmen.com/specials/2005_top_99...uma_thurman.jpg

Gewisse Ähnlichkeiten gibt es ja, vor allem die Nase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

neee!!!^^


----------



## Winipek (31. Mai 2009)

ich tippe auf eine britische Schauspielerin...


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte kurz Claudia Schiffer in alt oO


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Es ist Laura Dern, bekannt aus Jurassic Park




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2009)

Der sieht ein wenig aus wie der aus Dr. House.
(Wikipedia sagt,ich meine "Jesse Gordon Spencer" ,da ich mir aber nicht sicher bin,kommt auch kein Bild)


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Der sieht ein wenig aus wie der aus Dr. House.


hat der bei euch nen andren schaupsieler? XD


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hat der bei euch nen andren schaupsieler? XD


Ich dachte auch erst, er meint Dr.House selbst, aber er meint diesen komischen Arzt, der House immer Tabletten gegeben hat oder so^^


----------



## riesentrolli (31. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch erst, er meint Dr.House selbst, aber er meint diesen komischen Arzt, der House immer Tabletten gegeben hat oder so^^


ahhh
hab das "aus" überlesen -.-


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2009)

Für alle,die den Edit nicht mitgelesen haben:
Ich meinte _Jesse Gordon Spencer_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Für alle,die den Edit nicht mitgelesen haben:
> Ich meinte _Jesse Gordon Spencer_
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, hat Ähnlichkeit, aber ich glaube, der isses nicht (von den Augen her z.B.)


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Isses nicht


----------



## Night falls (1. Juni 2009)

Michael Stahl-David, bekannt aus Cloverfield

FFA


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juni 2009)

Ihr macht mich echt fertig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

tipp nach 2 tagen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (4. Juni 2009)

Bitte auflösen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benjaloo (4. Juni 2009)

Kevin Durand

ffa


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Juni 2009)

Sorry Leute, der Thread ist nur immer so weit unten das ichs nicht mitkrieg das Leute gepostet haben >.<


----------



## Benjaloo (5. Juni 2009)

ich mach dann mal weiter wenn kein anderer will



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na, wer ist das?


----------



## Soramac (5. Juni 2009)

jesse hughes


Am besten den Dateiname ändern ;p




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

Laury Ylönen
ffa


----------



## Night falls (5. Juni 2009)

Wer ist dies?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juni 2009)

mengele

ffa


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Da es seit sieben Tagen keiner erraten konnte (ich eingeschlossen - dachte an einen farbigen Rapper..) bin ich mal so frech weiter zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer ist...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2009)

Ville Valo?


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

möp - Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (12. Juni 2009)

Tuomas Holopainen
FFA


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juni 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Tuomas Holopainen
> FFA



Du benutzt doch bestimmt nen Programm zur Pixelanalyse ... so viele Menschen kann man sich doch garnicht merken. >.<


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Du benutzt doch bestimmt nen Programm zur Pixelanalyse ... so viele Menschen kann man sich doch garnicht merken. >.<


Sowas gibt es? ^^
Aber war natürlisch rischtisch (:


----------



## LoLTroll (12. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es? ^^
> Aber war natürlisch rischtisch (:



naja, die Agenten Filme mit der Software, die Datenbanken mit Fotos vergleicht, kommen nicht von ungefähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
musste nicht zu schwer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Johnny Depp? Schaut bisschen sehr rasiert und jung aus ^^
/e: Wobei.. bei den Augenringen eher Ville Valo xD


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juni 2009)

Sieht ein bisschen "moppelig" aus für Johnny Depp.


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_leider nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Auch nich Ville? Krank, der sieht dem voll ähnlich :x


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_Ja die ähnlichkeit is verpluffent 

_


----------



## Ichselbstenst (12. Juni 2009)

Jack White

ffa


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Nie gehört o0

Da ffa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juni 2009)

Ich hab grad die Antwort gelesen und laut "FUCK!" rausgehauen.. *alleine ist*
"Der Sänger" von den White Stripes.. :x Klar boah, wieso kam ich darauf nicht.

kA wer das jetzt wieder ist.. ach das ist nicht mein Spiel.. xD


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> kA wer das jetzt wieder ist.. ach das ist nicht mein Spiel.. xD


Hihi ^^


----------



## Winipek (12. Juni 2009)

die hab ich noch niiiieeee in meinem Leben gesehen ...*nicht mal entfernt*


----------



## chopi (12. Juni 2009)

Mist,jack white hätt ich gewusst *g*

Die Frau errinert mich an die Frau von Mythbusters 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr meins eiskalt übersprungen Oo Ich hätt ja nen Tipp gegeben, hat ja keiner was gesagt (Michael Irvin)

btt: Keri Byron?


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Nein und nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist übrigens keine Sängerin und hat auch sonst nichts mit Musik am Hut.
Hat aber drei Kinder soweit ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juni 2009)

Hatte übrigens eine Statistenrolle in einem momentan erfolgreich auf DVD verkauften Film.
Sie saß dort in einem kleinen Restaurant an der Theke und hat - ich glaube es war - eine Suppe bekommen.


----------



## Winipek (15. Juni 2009)

*uihuihuih*
...das ja mal ein Tip! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da werd ich mir wohl ein paar DVDs zu Gemüte führen ....^^


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juni 2009)

Na dann viel Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juni 2009)

sind ihre inizialen S.M.?


----------



## Winipek (15. Juni 2009)

Die Autorin von "Biss ...irgendwas Teil 1-5"?! Kinofilmtitel "Twillight "
Stephenie Meyer


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juni 2009)

5 ? o0
Eigentlich ja vier, wie kommst du auf 5? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja stimmt (:
Sie ist die Autorin der 'Bis(s)'-Reihe und tritt tatsächlich in ihrer eigenen Geschichte als Statistin auf.


----------



## Winipek (15. Juni 2009)

Ich kenne die Titel nicht und auch nicht die Anzahl der Fortsetzungen ...*schäm*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ehrlich gesagt ist es der Verdienst von bkeleanor *siegerpokal weiter reich *


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juni 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Titel nicht und auch nicht die Anzahl der Fortsetzungen ...*schäm*
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na da kann doch geholfen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://my.buffed.de/user/266171/blog/view/1972178956


----------



## Winipek (15. Juni 2009)

okee....jetzt bin ich im Bilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann werd ich auch mal die Popkornmaschine rausholen und die Dvd ausleihen gehen *dümdiedüm*flöt*


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

Würd ich nicht machen. Der Film ist eher was wenn du nicht einschlafen kannst.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juni 2009)

ähm nö Qonix (ist natürlich geschmackssache) aber ich finde den Bis(s) zum Morgengrauen gut...eben weil er eine erträgliche menge romantik drin hat und weil ich den schluss im spiegelsaal einfach super finde. werde new moon sicher auch anschauen.


----------



## Gallowmere (16. Juni 2009)

da grad noch keiner weitermacht und um eventuelles diskutieren um die Biss-Saga zu unterbinden bevor sie anfängt...nicht böse sein aber hier hab ich auch was für euch ^^ 

[attachment=7995:har_har.jpg] 

ihr müsst es nur vergrößern ^^


----------



## Winipek (16. Juni 2009)

Reaper

 Tyler Labine 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
FFA


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Das musste ziemlich schwer sein fur die die kein fan davon sind_


----------



## Winipek (16. Juni 2009)

<<<<< definitiv kein Fan ...

70er Jahre Rockband ?! Rockmusiker ?! Ohne Schminke ?!^^

Gene Simmons

"Kiss"


----------



## Winipek (16. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7998:buffed_bp.gif]

...hmmm..mal schauen, ob wer drauf kommt ^^


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 woher wusstest du das_


----------



## Winipek (16. Juni 2009)

*lach*

...war glaub ich Intuition  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_mit make-up sieht der Komplet anders aus ^^_


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juni 2009)

Ich wussts auch und hab keinen Plan von Kiss


----------



## Gallowmere (16. Juni 2009)

nich schlecht schnell geraten....^^ aber wer mag die 4 mann kombo sein....hmmmdie dame kommt mir bekannt vor....aber mal ne dumme frage...was heißt FFA??


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_FFA=Free For All

oder irgent einer kanne posten_


----------



## 666Anubis666 (16. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Das musste ziemlich schwer sein fur die die kein fan davon sind_


Das hätte ich auch gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kiss ist Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (16. Juni 2009)

nüscht da-ihr schmälert meine erfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tip: Musiktruppe - treten jetzt beim Hurricane Festival auf ...


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_hast dier shcon ma angeguckt wie viele akts da auftreten xD

edit:mm wen ich das genauer betrachte sieht das etwas wie stereo total aus_


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

nöp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallowmere (17. Juni 2009)

ich versuche es und lege mich mit LADYHAWKE ins rennen...oder aus welcher zeit stammt das pic?


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

Wer ist bitte Ladyhawke?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also die Band wurde 1986 gegründet , hat sich 1993 getrennt und 2004 wiedervereingt!
...und sie kommt aus Boston
Genre: hmmm...Indie/Rock/Punk, oder so ^^


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_gib ma einen tipp in sache buchstaben und so_


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

6 Buchstaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Die Pixies





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

Röchtöch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_mm.den hab ich iwo schon ma gesehen_


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

Ich mein auch , das das ein Schauspieler ist ... Fluch der Karibik, vielleicht *grübel*...Nur die Haare ...die sehen so nach Rockmusik aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_Das ist der dme das auge immer raus flutscht

a wie heisst der nochmal_


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

Weis ich leider  nicht -aber den meint ich ^^

Tante Edith ...Mackenzie Crook


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_Mackenzie Crook!!!_


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_mm das wahr gleichzeitig als ich aktuelisiert hatte wahr das noch nicht da_


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

*lach*

_FFA_


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
wer es rausfindet gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Night falls (17. Juni 2009)

Das ist doch der Typ der Freddy Krueger gespielt hat... Mal eben Wikipedia konsultieren...

EDIT: Robert Englund

FFA


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

verdammt liegt nur daran , das ich Feierabend hat ...^^
[attachment=8011:buffed.jpg]


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

The Ramones?


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

oh .. zu einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

der Typ aus Kasachstan .. in dem komischen Badeanzug .."Borat"^^

Sacha Baron Cohen ?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Oo Never


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

Sylvester Stallon ..in jungen Jahren ?^^


das muss es sein ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Du gehörst bestraft dafür^^

Btw: nein


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

hmm.. verdammt ..ich war mir fast sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Nööö^^


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

Al Pacino^^

wenn nicht leg ich mich jetzt hin ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Dann mal auf^^

btw: Gibs auf


----------



## Night falls (18. Juni 2009)

Sieht mir stark nach diesem Ehemaligen von den Red hot Chili Peppers aus... kB nach dem Namen zu suchen - zu besoffen... Muss pennen.


----------



## Gallowmere (18. Juni 2009)

hast du eigentlich ne ahnung wieviele member die red hot chili peppers in ihrer laufbahn hatten? ...das mit dem ehemaligen is gut das sind nämlich ein paar^^


----------



## Winipek (18. Juni 2009)

Hillel Slovak 

der Sieg gehört wohl Night falls..., weil da wäre ich ja nie drauf gekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
FFA


----------



## Gallowmere (18. Juni 2009)

harr ^^ viel spass

 [attachment=8018:coldplay.jpg]


----------



## Nimmue (29. Juni 2009)

War das ned Tomi Putaansuu von Lordi?


----------



## Wowneuling (29. Juni 2009)

Ich denke, das dürfte Beweis genug sein, dass du richtig liegst: Google-Bildersuche

Interessant ist auch die Frage, warum "Kevin Kuranyi" bei dieser Bildersuche auftauch?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (30. Juni 2009)

Da sich hier seit mehr als 24Stunden rein garnichts getan hat obwohl die Lösung genannt wurde, erdreiste ich mich einfach mal, weiter zu machen:

[attachment=8132:Lilo_Wanders.jpg]


----------



## Winipek (1. Juli 2009)

Oscar Schindler ? Hast du zumindest im anderen Forum gesagt ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FFA


----------



## Wowneuling (1. Juli 2009)

Richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte gehofft das keiner von denjenigen, die das im anderen Thema gesehen hatten hier rein schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Aus welcher Band stammt der hier? (Wenns geht nicht Google nutzen, hab absichtlich ein schlechtes Foto genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (1. Juli 2009)

_Zwilings bruder von pete doherty ?? xD_


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Ne er singt und spielt Gitarre in ner recht bekannten europäischen Band. Nur in welcher ist die Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf nem bessern Foto würde man ihn vermutlich gleich erkennen.


----------



## Rexo (1. Juli 2009)

_mehr tipps bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Ok es ist ne Englische Band, aber mehr darf ich nicht verraten, eigentlich ist das ja schon zuviel ^^


----------



## Wowneuling (1. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aus welcher Band stammt der hier? (Wenns geht nicht Google nutzen, hab absichtlich ein schlechtes Foto genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Für den Kanditaten braucht man nichtmal Google, wenn der Name sogar direkt im Dateinamen des Bildes steht.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Nunja ich bin halt ein Mensch der zwar Bandnamen kennt, aber nicht zwangsläufig die Namen der einzelnen Bandmitglieder ^^, insofern würde ich danach googeln würd ich automatisch auf den Bandnamen stossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn natürlich Dir Name des Bandmitglieds reicht kannst Du ja gleich auflösen.


----------



## Rexo (1. Juli 2009)

_darauf wahr ich nicht gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Wowneuling (1. Juli 2009)

Noel Gallagher von Oasis. Darfst gerne an meiner Stelle noch ein weiteres Bild posten,Davatar. Aber diesmal gerne ohne Lösung im Dateinamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Okok ^^

Nächster Versuch: Wer Zeitung liest oder Nachrichten schaut hat sie vermutlich schonmal gesehn:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (1. Juli 2009)

sollte Aung San Suu Kyi sein. ffa. bin am essen und hab keine lust n bild zu suchen^^


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2009)

Stimmt...menno...

Hier hab ich noch einen. Wer ist dieser Schauspieler und in welcher recht bekannten (auch schon recht alten) Serie hat er einen Bösewicht gespielt? Und wie hiess er als dieser Bösewicht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Juli 2009)

_Davatar lös lieber auf das dauert noch ewig_


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Oh ok, ich dachte hier schreibt einfach keiner mehr ^^
Also es handelt sich hierbei um "Michael Des Barres", der in der Serie "MacGyver" den Erzfeind namens "Murdoc" gespielt hat. Hier ein kleiner Ausschnitt dazu (letzte Szene von Mac Gyver VS Murdoc):


FFA


----------



## Afrit (7. Juli 2009)

Da hier keiner Mehr was Postet :


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juli 2009)

Gentleman, ich hab vor ewigen Zeiten mal 1 Video gesehen und mir war klar das der das ist.. xD - man das war sehr einfach.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (7. Juli 2009)

der Freund von Harry Potter ...mit langen Haaren ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juli 2009)

Nope xD


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Shaun White


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juli 2009)

Richtig, du darfst.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

Ist das kamilla barkins=???? ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Bäm, Fail


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Juli 2009)

haha! du mit deinen gefakten titel :-)


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juli 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> haha! du mit deinen gefakten titel :-)



Tja >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juli 2009)

Ich habe vergessen wer es ist, sorry T_T

FFA deswegen


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

OMG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..und deswegen hat ich schlaflose Nächte ...^^

ok-neues Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Der offizielle Adidas-Bierprüfer?


----------



## Wiesenputz (16. Juli 2009)

Einfach, Thomas Hässler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

Hehe^^ ich fand das nicht einfach^^

aber richtig


----------



## Wiesenputz (16. Juli 2009)

Juhu, ich darf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht ruhig weiter mit Sportlern.

Der hier ist aber keiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=8292:Hahanixm...meimbild.jpg]


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Ein verrückter KISS-Fan?


----------



## Wiesenputz (16. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ein verrückter KISS-Fan?



Nö^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Rob Zombie?


----------



## Wiesenputz (16. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Rob Zombie?



Nö^^

Aber Sänger ist schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Orinea (16. Juli 2009)

Britney Spears?


----------



## Night falls (16. Juli 2009)

King Diamond.

Neuer Typ:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Juli 2009)

[] insert random pandaface here.


----------



## Wiesenputz (16. Juli 2009)

King Diamond.

Richtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

ES IST MIR WIEDER EINGEFALLEN! ES WAR LESLIE HOPE (Teri Bauer aus "24")

Sorry, musste sein


----------



## Night falls (19. Juli 2009)

Ørjan Stedjeberg waers jewese.


----------



## Azareus One (19. Juli 2009)

Relativ, von Auftritten bekannter Musiker: http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/ejt93br7/Title.jpg
Mal gespannt, ob Night DAS rausbekommt *G*


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Juli 2009)

Scott Caan?


----------



## Night falls (23. Juli 2009)

Nope bkeleanor, ich geb mal nen Tipp: Es handelt sich um einen Musiker.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Juli 2009)

komm nicht drauf

lös auf wenn du den kennst :-)


----------



## Qonix (23. Juli 2009)

Mach mal was Neus. Ist ja schon 1 Woche drinn.


----------



## Night falls (23. Juli 2009)

Thomas Jenkinson isset.
FFA


----------



## Wiesenputz (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn keiner will, mache ich mal wieder eins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[attachment=8391:hierstehtnix.jpg]


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juli 2009)

Randy Keith Orton





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Thomas Jenkinson isset.
> FFA


jup ich hab mir den mal gegooglet und ich hab nicht den leissesten schimmer wie ich auf den hätte kommen sollen.

@ LiangZhou
lös mal auf


----------



## chopi (30. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Randy Keith Orton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht aus wie ein Musiker,aber mir fällt kein Name ein.
Bitte auflösen,ist ja lang her.


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juli 2009)

Es ist Chris "Thundergod" Metzen, Vice President of Creative Development bei Blizzard


FFA


----------



## Azareus One (30. Juli 2009)

mal was leichtes: http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/cu4ajajn/derda.jpg


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juli 2009)

Samwise Didier

FFA


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



relativ schwer wenn man ihn nicht kennt


----------



## Night falls (1. August 2009)

Stefan von Schandmaul? Immer dran denken - Namen ändern...

FFA


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

jup,aber wie hast du das rausbekommen? Es ist doch klein genug?


----------



## Azareus One (1. August 2009)

Der dateiname ist stefan_schandmaul.jpg

Unglaubliche herausforderung, das rauszubekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Ok, jetzt schnall ichs.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

da ja anscheinend FFA ist mach ich mal eins





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dürfte nicht allzu schwer sein ^^


----------



## Night falls (2. August 2009)

Meinst du den Spaten im Hintergrund oder die Comicfigur? Da du schon DiB-Comic fanboy als Titel hast, nehme ich an die Figur entstammt diesen Comics und ist gemeint. Das wäre dann laut Google Jan Wingender, eh? Wahrscheinlich ist der Typ der das Blatt hält dann der Autor. (Was auch Jan Wingender wäre)


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

jep der comic typ soll jan wingender sein

also du hast recht ^^


----------



## Night falls (2. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (2. August 2009)

omg night hat was gepostet, jetz haben wir keinen mehr, ders aufloesen kann ._.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

Christopher Lee?


----------



## Wiesenputz (4. August 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Christopher Lee?



Kann nicht, das ist Christopher Lee.

[attachment=8529:christopher_lee1.jpg]

Hab keine Ahnung, gib mal Tip. Und nehmt doch mal Sportler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

Ist ein bekannter Filmregisseur, der sich auf Horrorfilme spezialisiert hat.


----------



## Noxiel (5. August 2009)

John Carpenter?


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

Nope... Der Gesuchte hat mit einem extrem bekannten und oft zitierten Film in den 90ern eine neue Ära des Slasherfilms eingeleitet.


----------



## Winipek (5. August 2009)

Wes Craven

FFA

 Edith:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (5. August 2009)

Charles Darwin - unverwechselbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA


----------



## Wiesenputz (5. August 2009)

Ha, wenn schon keiner postet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tip, ein Sportler mit Ball  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=8541:neugierig.jpg]

Mal eine dumme Frage am Rande, wie bekomme ich es hin, dass das Bild sofort gross angezeigt wird?

Also wie der Darwin usw.


----------



## Wiesenputz (10. August 2009)

Hm, kein sportbegeisterter hier?

Ein Tip noch, Nummer 1 Draft Pick der NBA 2008.

Wenn es immer noch keiner rausbekommt, dann ab morgen FFA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowneuling (10. August 2009)

Bei dem Tipp hättest du eigentlich direkt den Namen hinschreiben können.

_"Nummer 1 Draft Pick der NBA 2008"_ brachte bei Google sofort -> "Derrick Rose".

Ffa


----------



## Wiesenputz (10. August 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Bei dem Tipp hättest du eigentlich direkt den Namen hinschreiben können.
> 
> _"Nummer 1 Draft Pick der NBA 2008"_ brachte bei Google sofort -> "Derrick Rose".
> 
> Ffa



Wollte es ja einfach machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scheint ja hier nicht wirklich viele Sportfans zu geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FFA


----------



## Rexo (10. August 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



musste relati easy sein_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2009)

die sängerin von jennifer rostock aber k.p wie die jetzt richtig heißt ^^

edit:jennifer weist

FFA


----------



## Rexo (10. August 2009)

_ich hasse dich ^.^_


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2009)

Eigentlich ganz einfach, aber jeder kennt ihn sicher nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (11. August 2009)

einer von den "Prinzen"?^^ ..hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut , aber bei dem Hemd... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. August 2009)

Nein, kein Musiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (11. August 2009)

Hat der was mit Apple am hut?


----------



## Night falls (11. August 2009)

Jep, is sogar nen recht hohes Tier da.


----------



## EspCap (11. August 2009)

Ja, jetzt fehlt nurnoch ein Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2009)

Da es schon ne Weile offen ist geb ich mal einen Tipp (bzw. eigentlich die Auflösung):
Er ist der SVP für iPhone Software bei Apple.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

scott farstoll

wenn richtig hier meins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (13. August 2009)

Forstall, nicht Farstoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich lass es mal gelten ^^


----------



## Winipek (13. August 2009)

Turbonegro ?
Hans Erik Dyvik Husby?
wenn richtig FFA


----------



## K0l0ss (13. August 2009)

Scheint richtig zu sein. Dann gehts hier weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

hey ich bin noch dran ^^ ich war bis jetzt nur nicht da um zu sagn das die antworten von winipek falsch sind =O mein bild zählt noch

also hier nochmal das bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dürfte was schwerer sein ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (13. August 2009)

Achso, das ist falsch. Ok, hm, schade...


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2009)

Daron Malakian


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

ich hasse dich -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jo richtig ^^ du bist


----------



## LiangZhou (13. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich hasse dich -.-
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das war ja mal sau einfach, jeder der SOAD oder Scars on Broadway hört hätten erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (14. August 2009)

Victor Williams

FFA falls richtig


----------



## LiangZhou (14. August 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Victor Williams
> 
> FFA falls richtig




There you go


----------



## chopi (14. August 2009)

Ich glaub der is schwer...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. August 2009)

Tipp - Castingshow


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2009)

Audioslave? *G*


----------



## LiangZhou (16. August 2009)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Audioslave? *G*





omfg?


----------



## chopi (17. August 2009)

Cas Haley wärs gewesen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das?


----------



## LiangZhou (17. August 2009)

Bela Lugosi? :O


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

Falco? ^^

wens richtig ist FFA :>


----------



## chopi (17. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (17. August 2009)

smudo? :> Wen ja Ffa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (20. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. August 2009)

_-.-Mike Vallely FFA_


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte recht leicht sein


----------



## Winipek (22. August 2009)

Find ich nicht ^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. August 2009)

Bodenski von Subway to Sally

PS: Du solltest das Bild vorher bis zur Unkenntlichkeit umbenennen bevor du es uploadest, sonst bringt das ganze nüscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FFA


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

so dann mach ich mal eins 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (22. August 2009)

_Corey Taylor dein fehler wahr das bild von mtv.com zu verlinken xD
Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Corey Taylor dein fehler wahr das bild von mtv.com zu verlinken xD
> bild editiere ich gleich rein ^^ suche noch_



oohhh...verdammt xD


----------



## Winipek (24. August 2009)

Woody Allen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisschen gross oO... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. August 2009)

Der Exmann von Britney Spears? xD


----------



## Azareus One (24. August 2009)

Der da heisst Kevin Federline.


----------



## Winipek (25. August 2009)

Nein ^^
Rofl-das ja aber auch mal ne Idee^^


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

Der Erfinder der Tattoo-Hautfarbe?


----------



## Winipek (26. August 2009)

Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich geb mal einen Tip: Er ist Sänger in einer deutschen Band mit ziemlich vielen Mitgliedern.


----------



## chopi (26. August 2009)

"viele Mitglieder",da denk ich an Culcha Candela.

//Mr.Reedoo?


----------



## Winipek (26. August 2009)

Nein und nein 
..hatte schon vermutet, daß das kommt ...und nein Seeed ist es auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. August 2009)

_Eventuel einer von The Bosshoss??

_


----------



## Winipek (26. August 2009)

Der hat doch keinen Cowboyhut auf *nochmalnachguck*...
Nein -definitiv nicht. 
Letzter Tip: Die Truppe kommt aus dem Süden unserer Republik und trägt den Namen einer Stadt im Titel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Söhne Mannheims? Die einzigen, die ich kenne, die mehrere sind und deren Teilname von ner Stadt kommt.


----------



## Rexo (26. August 2009)

_dan musste es denke ich einer von Söhne Mannheims sien :/ bleiben noch 17 moglichkeiten ^^
und glaube der einzige mit Tatto is Tino Oac

edit:wen richtig FFA_


----------



## Winipek (26. August 2009)

Röchtöch^^
Als Gewinnerlauf kann mans aber nicht wirklich bezeichnen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (26. August 2009)

_Hab ich auch nich gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

ist FFA?


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2009)

Hier was ganz Einfaches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (26. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Hab ich auch nich gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nee, wollt ich auch nur so nochmal fürs Protokoll festhalten , das sich hier niemand mit Ruhm bekleckert hat ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja ist FFA@DER Lachmann


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

So ich kläre noch kurz auf. Es handelt sich hier um Michael J. Fox, am besten bekannt aus "Zurück in die Zukunft I-III".

FFA


----------



## Soladra (28. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer ist das?


----------



## Winipek (28. August 2009)

Der Schauspieler aus dem Film Twilight ... keine Ahnung wie der heisst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

..ist eh grottenschlecht.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (28. August 2009)

> So ich kläre noch kurz auf. Es handelt sich hier um Michael J. Fox, am besten bekannt aus "Zurück in die Zukunft I-III".
> 
> FFA





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BlackyMcTwilight heißt Wikipedia zufolge Edi Gathegi

FFA


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....^^

gut dann mach ich mal einen 

[attachment=8783:Lmao.jpg]


----------



## K0l0ss (28. August 2009)

Das ist leicht. Das ist Sully Erna, Sänger von Godsmack. Ist sogar das Bild des Wiki-Artikels, also such ich mir mal wen raus und edite den hier rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. August 2009)

_avril lavigne ??_


----------



## K0l0ss (28. August 2009)

Sowas von daneben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. August 2009)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Das ist leicht. Das ist Sully Erna, Sänger von Godsmack. Ist sogar das Bild des Wiki-Artikels, also such ich mir mal wen raus und edite den hier rein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/push mal nach oben.

Kleiner Tipp: Musikerin.


----------



## Rexo (30. August 2009)

_ich schiess mal alles raus was ich an weiblichen Kunstlern kenne :/

Pink?_


----------



## K0l0ss (30. August 2009)

Falsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Metal-Szene, aber die sieht doch nicht aus wie Pink. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_K0l0ss los lieber auf :/ das findet nie einer raus _


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

mhh die sängerin von nightwish? O_o


----------



## K0l0ss (31. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _K0l0ss los lieber auf :/ das findet nie einer raus _






DER schrieb:


> mhh die sängerin von nightwish? O_o



Auch nicht.

Noch ein Tipp: sie ist Deutsche und keine Sängerin.

Hier noch ein zweites Bild. An dem man sieht, dass sie Bassistin ist. Im Hintergrund sieht man den Sänger. So, nun ists zu leicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich warte noch bis um 19:30, dann löse ich auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (31. August 2009)

Sandra Völkl von Equilibrium. Tja, Sinn des Threads voll und ganz erfüllt, schade, dass niemand drauf gekommen ist.

Mir bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als zu sagen: FFA.


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_Musste nicht ganz so schwer sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2009)

_Ihr habt nich ma versucht zu ratten-.-

*
LÖSUNG:
Benni Benassi

FF*A_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na, wer ist dieser Kasanova (Vorname langt)


----------



## Winipek (4. September 2009)

Ist das nicht der Typ von "Schwiegertochter gesucht " RTL? Hiess der Peter? Nee- Michael . Ach keine Ahnung. Sowas merkt sich doch keiner...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2009)

Ja, isser. Bloß heißt er anders^^. Ein Tipp: Er ist Pferdenarr^^. Und sein Bruder läuft nur Barfuß^^.


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2009)

_Ich denk der typ heisst Hartmut ^^

*FFA*_


----------



## Cørradø (4. September 2009)

Ein bisschen fies und ne spezielle Art von Allgemeinbildung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tip #1: Ein Hinweis befindet sich bereits im Bild.
Tip #2: Edelmetall
Tip #3: 1977, 1980, 1983
Tip #4: Sein Filmpartner ist ein kleiner drolliger Typ, der aussieht wie ne Tonne.


----------



## Cørradø (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist Anthony Daniels alias C3-PO aus STAR WARS!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der arme Mann muss immer mit einer C3PO Actionfigur rumlaufen, weil ihn sonst niemand zuordnen kann, obwohl er doch ein WELTSTAR ist, den JEDER schonmal gesehn hat. Er tut mir richtig Leid und ich hab mir vorgenommen, wenn ich ihn JEMALS treffen werde, dass ich ihn erkenne, für seine Verdienste lobe und um Autogramme bitte. ^^

FFA


----------



## TheBattery (5. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Der arme Mann muss immer mit einer C3PO Actionfigur rumlaufen, weil ihn sonst niemand zuordnen kann, obwohl er doch ein WELTSTAR ist, den JEDER schonmal gesehn hat. Er tut mir richtig Leid...



der "arme mann" hat dafür ein paar millionen bekommen, mit so einer armut lässt es sich leben


----------



## EspCap (5. September 2009)

Eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jemand neues, sollte recht bekannt sein :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> So ich kläre noch kurz auf. Es handelt sich hier um Michael J. Fox, am besten bekannt aus "Zurück in die Zukunft I-III".


Wen hat der da gespielt? Oo
Ich hab die Filme mindestens 5 mal gesehen aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht wer das sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (5. September 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Jemand neues, sollte recht bekannt sein :


Musste echt überlegen... mit dicker Hornbrille!
Aus Vermächtnis der Tempelritter/des Geheimen Buches...
Justin Bartha!

ffa



> Wen hat der da gespielt? Oo
> Ich hab die Filme mindestens 5 mal gesehen aber ich wüsste jetzt nicht wer das sein soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Michael J. Fox war da natürlich 20 Jahre jünger und hat die HAUPTROLLE gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (5. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geste und Gebäude sind irreführend.
Kein Franzose und kein Ami.
Aber Politik stimmt schonmal.


----------



## Cørradø (5. September 2009)

ok ok ok.... is zu schwer ich seh's ein.

Helmut Kohl wäre es gewesen.

Der jetzt aber:

Wer ist dieser schneidige junge Herr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (5. September 2009)

Günter Netzer ?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. September 2009)

Ohne Müll jetzt: Ich hab mir überlegt wer der sein könnte. Dann hab ich an Kohl gedacht. Bloß dann hab ich gedacht ne, wenn ich das schreib lachen mich alle aus, des ist garantiert ein anderer^^. Un ich glaub au, dass der der Netzer is^^.


----------



## Cørradø (5. September 2009)

Einfach traun!
Sonst isses doch nicht lustig.


Netzer ist richtig!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2009)

ich mach mal eins

[attachment=8889:lulz.jpg]


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. September 2009)

Rob Zombie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2009)

_denke du hats recht :/ ^^_


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. September 2009)

Dann FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2009)

_Musste Easy sein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Bloodletting (7. September 2009)

Ich weiß, wer das ist, aber mir fällts einfach nicht ein.
Das is doch der stumme Typ, dessen Kumpel dieser blonde Schlanke ist, oder?^^

EDIT: Ha! Über mehrere Umwege (Oceans 13 > Matt Damon > Jay und Silent Bob) habe ich es dann doch gefunden.^^

Das ist Kevin Smith.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Smith


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2009)

_richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Bloodletting (7. September 2009)

So, dann mal der nächste. Sollte eigentlich bekannt sein, im Internet zumindest.^^

[attachment=8892:blablub.jpg]


----------



## LiangZhou (7. September 2009)

Athene? :O


----------



## Bloodletting (7. September 2009)

Nee, falsch.^^


----------



## Cørradø (7. September 2009)

Ist das nicht der Hacker der den... wars der iloveyou-virus? ...programmiert hat und daraufhin von microsoft unter vertrag genommen wurde?
*spekulier*


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2009)

_so bekommt man also arbei bei Microsoft?

^^

**den ultimativen virus programmiert**_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. September 2009)

Ist es Spenny von Kenny vs Spenny?^^


----------



## Tokenlord (7. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist es Spenny von Kenny vs Spenny?^^


Glaube ich eher nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. September 2009)

Ganz ganz falsch. o_O Meine Güte, dachte der wäre bekannter ...


----------



## Cørradø (7. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ganz ganz falsch. o_O Meine Güte, dachte der wäre bekannter ...


Vielleicht bekannt, weil sein linkes Auge größer ist als das Rechte?
Gehört er zu einer internet-Freakshow die internet-slang-smilies immitieren und er ist derjenige der für o_O steht?
*spekulier*


----------



## LiangZhou (7. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekannt, weil sein linkes Auge größer ist als das Rechte?
> Gehört er zu einer internet-Freakshow die internet-slang-smilies immitieren und er ist derjenige der für o_O steht?
> *spekulier*




Made my day


----------



## Bloodletting (7. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekannt, weil sein linkes Auge größer ist als das Rechte?
> Gehört er zu einer internet-Freakshow die internet-slang-smilies immitieren und er ist derjenige der für o_O steht?
> *spekulier*



Ne nicht wirklich. 

Sollte es morgen nicht gelöst sein, löse ich auf.

Ein Tipp: Er wurde vor allem in America durch seine YouTube-Videos kacke-scheiße berühmt.


----------



## Rexo (7. September 2009)

_mm Fred is es ma nich :/ ^^_


----------



## Bloodletting (7. September 2009)

Ich hätte einen zu eindeutigen Tip, den lasse ich mal weg.
Aber eventuell noch andere:

1. Er hat nach einigen Videos, die sehr gut ankamen, auch ein eigenes Album rausgebracht.
2. In seinen Videos ist er mal Mörder, mal Chouvinist, oder auch Kiffer.
3. Er singt größtenteils.
4. Er hat DAS Ekel-Porno-Video mit einem wunderschönen Lied geehrt.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. September 2009)

Jon Lajoie

FFA


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2009)

Auch eine Internet-Berühmtheit, und es war schwer ein 'normales' Bild von ihr zu finden (nein, keine Pornodarstellerin).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2009)

Das is die Tussie von diesem Athene, wie die heißt, weiß ich jetzt grade nicht.


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2009)

Der Vorname reicht zur Not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2009)

Er selbst nennt sie "My Bitch". Zählt das auch? xDD


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2009)

Matthew Tuck

FFA


----------



## EspCap (8. September 2009)

Eigentlich schreibt man sie mit 'i', also Tania 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachname wäre Dervaux, aber das weiss man vermutlich nur als eingefleischter Athene-Vid-Schauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

da FFA is mach ich mal eins...und das werdet ihr nicht so schnell lösen mwhahahaha

[attachment=8908:MWAHAHAA.jpg]


<:


----------



## Cørradø (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da FFA is mach ich mal eins...und das werdet ihr nicht so schnell lösen mwhahahaha


Du sollst hier net den Frontmann deiner Lieblings-Provinziellen-Death-Metal-Coverband vom letzten Wochenende posten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Du sollst hier net den Frontmann deiner Lieblings-Provinziellen-Death-Metal-Coverband vom letzten Wochenende posten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohh...ne den typen kann man schon kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich guck mal im internet vielleicht find ich noch ein bild wo man ihn besser erkennt =O


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

hier müßte man ihn was besser erkennen 

[attachment=8909:mwhahaahaaa.jpg]

<:


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2009)

Ich kenn den ... erm ... örm. Narf verdammt, es will nicht ...


----------



## Winipek (8. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hier müßte man ihn was besser erkennen
> 
> [attachment=8909:mwhahaahaaa.jpg]
> 
> <:



Löl - der war gut ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Löl - der war gut ^^



was den? xD das bild is was größer =P


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. September 2009)

Lawl, trägt der ein Dawn of the Dead Tshirt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Lawl, trägt der ein Dawn of the Dead Tshirt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohhh...jetzt wo du´s sagst fällts mir auch auf O_o 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich geb heute um 9 uhr oder so mal nen tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

ok dann mal 1 tipp

er ist der sänger einer thrash metal band ....

morgen gibts noch nen tipp oder schon noch heute abend


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

so hier der letzte tipp er ist der sänger einer irischen thrash metal band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N811 Schurke (8. September 2009)

is der von CLUAS Opinion ?^^


----------



## Bloodletting (8. September 2009)

Philly Byrne ist das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sooo, wen nehme ich denn ... hmm ...

[attachment=8919:O_O.jpg]


----------



## Gauloises24 (8. September 2009)

Seid ihr alle so vom Metall besessen oder warum kommen hier nur noch "Berühmtheiten" mit Abneigung gegen Frisöre? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Seid ihr alle so vom Metall besessen oder warum kommen hier nur noch "Berühmtheiten" mit Abneigung gegen Frisöre?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Örm ... 1. Der Typ ist eine Legende. 2. Metal > all und 3. Ich selbst hab sehr kurze Haare, aber nicht, weil ich keine Abneigung gegen Friseure habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. September 2009)

ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ist das Dio?


----------



## d3faultPlayer (9. September 2009)

fail

is der bassist von iron maiden meine das wäre steve harris

und wer is er hier ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Rob Halford, Sänger von Judas Priest.

EDIT:

[attachment=8933:O_O.jpg]


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Erster Tip: Der Herr kommt aus Ungarn.


----------



## Cørradø (9. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Erster Tip: Der Herr kommt aus Ungarn.


Ah!
Zoli von EKTOMORF!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ah!
> Zoli von EKTOMORF!



Kennst Du nur die Band, oder hörst Du sie auch?^^


----------



## Cørradø (10. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Kennst Du nur die Band, oder hörst Du sie auch?^^


Die hab ich mal gehört... unter anderem. Und aufm Wacken gesehn das müsste 02 oder 03 gewesen sein.
Heut hör ich nur noch Wagner und Bach is doch kla'!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Die hab ich mal gehört... unter anderem. Und aufm Wacken gesehn das müsste 02 oder 03 gewesen sein.
> Heut hör ich nur noch Wagner und Bach is doch kla'!
> 
> 
> ...



Und dazu sitzt Du in einem Ledersessel, die Beine auf einen Hocker gelegt.
Gekleidet in einem roten Pyjama, der mit goldenen Strickereien beschmückt ist.
Im Mund eine Pfeife mit frischem Kraut aus Südamerika.
Auf dem Schoß das Laptop und in Gedanken machst Du Dir Notizen, wie Du heute das Buffed-Forum zuspammen kannst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (10. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und dazu sitzt Du in einem Ledersessel, die Beine auf einen Hocker gelegt.
> Gekleidet in einem roten Pyjama, der mit goldenen Strickereien beschmückt ist.
> Im Mund eine Pfeife mit frischem Kraut aus Südamerika.
> Auf dem Schoß das Laptop und in Gedanken machst Du Dir Notizen, wie Du heute das Buffed-Forum zuspammen kannst.
> ...


Okay überredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich werd jetzt die Webcam mit Gaffatape abkleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@ll: Jetzt ratet halt mal wer das is! ^^
Er wurde nicht als Hausmeister "berühmt".
Er hat nen Gastauftritt in einer Scrubs Folge.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. September 2009)

Ich hab den schon öfters gesehen, aber es macht garnichts klick. Kann ihn nirgendwo zuordnen.


----------



## Trinithi (10. September 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darf man auch recherchieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhodenklotz (10. September 2009)

LANDO!

FFA


----------



## Bloodletting (15. September 2009)

Ich mach mal ...

[attachment=8970:huzzah.jpg]


----------



## Bloodletting (15. September 2009)

1. Tipp: Er ist Sänger einer bekannten Metal-Band.


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2009)

Das ist doch der Sänger von Hatebreed...


irgendwas mit Jamey


----------



## Bloodletting (15. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> irgendwas mit Jamey



Jesta, exakt. Du darfst.^^


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2009)

Was einfaches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Neues Bild + andere Person.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. September 2009)

Gibts vielleicht ein Front-Foto?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. September 2009)

ich seh da gar kein bild O_o


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2009)

fix'd


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2009)

_Tobias Sammet? ^^

und wieder einer der ein Bild von einer seite verlinkt ;/_


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2009)

Hab Link noch geändert aber da hats schon jemand  gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2009)

_Viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit : 

1.Es is ein Regisseur
2.Die meisten mussten ihn kennen z.b einen Film von ihm gesehen haben _


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2009)

Oh mann wie der Link immer noch wie das Bild heißt obwohl ich es mit namen r1 geuploaded hab.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> 2.Die meisten mussten ihn kennen z.b einen Film von ihm gesehen haben _



DAS ist kein Tipp ....^^


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_um 18 uhr wierd aufgelöst

2 Tipp´s noch

1 Sein Bekanntester Film hat mit Alien zu tuen
2 2007 verfilmte er ein Musikal

wen es jetzt keiner rausfindet dan stimmt was nich ^^ 

Kunst Banausen :/


Edit
LÖSUNG: *TIM BURTON*_


----------



## Trinithi (18. September 2009)

Bin mal gespannt :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2009)

_R.I.P Evel Knievel

edit:musste seinen ganzen namen googel das wahr ja sein Kunstler name

Robert Craig &#8222;Evel&#8220; Knievel, Jr

Edit2: doch FFA^^_


----------



## Trinithi (18. September 2009)

XD Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das den noch irgendjemand kennt. 

Ist richtig.


----------



## chopi (21. September 2009)

Da FFA...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2009)

seras victoria ffa.
übrigens geiler linkname, chopi xD


----------



## chopi (21. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und merkt euch eins,FFA ist verdammt nochmal langweilig und gegen die Regeln.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> http://img5.abload.de/img/iheardyoulikemudkipskmkw.jpg
> 
> Und merkt euch eins,FFA ist verdammt nochmal langweilig und gegen die Regeln.


is btw ne blöde regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_:/ jetzt komme auf einmal alle mit anime charactern -.-_


----------



## chopi (21. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _:/ jetzt komme auf einmal alle mit anime charactern -.-_



Alle? Ich hab gerademal 2 gepostet,mehr nicht oO


----------



## Bloodletting (22. September 2009)

Der Kack-Butler aus Death Note, so weit ich mich erinnere ... lasst die scheiß Animechars. -.-


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_Anime´s sind nich scheisse nur extrem schwer herauszufinden ohne Kenntnis dieses anime´s :/_


----------



## Gocu (22. September 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Der Kack-Butler aus Death Note, so weit ich mich erinnere ... lasst die scheiß Animechars. -.-



Der hat auch einen Namen^^

Quillsh Wammy bzw. Watari

und er ist kein Butler sondern ein Erfinder, der ein Waisenhaus gegründet hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. September 2009)

Und das FFA wird auch gelassen, löst es nicht auf, wenn ihr kein Bild habt ... man man man. -.-


----------



## Rexo (22. September 2009)

_Da kein Bild gepostet wurde ubernehm ich ma das szepter


Kleiner tipp in einer simpsons episode sagt Bart seinen name weil er Medikamente nehmen muss xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Bloodletting was nimmst du dir uberhaupt fur rechte ??hier regel aufzustellen .
Das bleibt denke ich noch immer Chopi vorbehalten 
_


----------



## Bloodletting (22. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> @Bloodletting was nimmst du dir uberhaupt fur rechte ??hier regel aufzustellen .
> Das bleibt denke ich noch immer Chopi vorbehalten _



Chopi kennt mich, er weiß es nur nicht.
Ich darf das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2009)

_Andy Dick 
ihr seit so rate faul :/

FFA_


----------



## LiangZhou (24. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (24. September 2009)

ehemaliger Schlagzeuger von System of a Down, Andy Khachaturian oder?

bisschen klein, dafür sollte es aber auch nicht allzu schwer sein.
[attachment=9091ildraten.jpg]


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Schlagzeuger von System of a Down, Andy Khachaturian oder?



bitte? O_o das is doc nich der schlagzeuger von soad


----------



## Marvîn (24. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bitte? O_o das is doc nich der schlagzeuger von soad



Sicher, von 1995 bis 1997.
siehe http://www.soadfans.de/seite/main.php?show=faq

Edit: OK, ich hab das ehemalig vergessen sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich auch nicht wusste:
*Was macht Andy Khachaturian jetzt?*
Er ist Leadsänger bei &#8222;The Apex Theory&#8220;


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2009)

Marvîn schrieb:


> Sicher, von 1995 bis 1997.
> siehe http://www.soadfans.de/seite/main.php?show=faq
> 
> Edit: OK, ich hab das ehemalig vergessen sorry
> ...



achso ok....dacht grad schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. September 2009)

You Fail, bist reingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvîn (24. September 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> You Fail, bist reingefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nooooin^^

Und ich frag mich schon ob du wirklich so dämlich bist^^


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2009)

_Hatte er geggogelt hatte er gewust das er da snich is -.-

edit:gib ma n kleinen Tipp Liang _


----------



## LiangZhou (24. September 2009)

*dritten Strich auf seiner Verarschliste macht*


Ist ein Drummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_Liang lös ma bitte auf xD das findet nie einer raus ^^_


----------



## LiangZhou (28. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Liang lös ma bitte auf xD das findet nie einer raus ^^_



Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      Seine Band hat ein Album namens Faceless rausgebracht

Hab mir  vorgenommen mehr Tipps zu machen....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (28. September 2009)

_Ich hasse dich manchma

Godsmack Sanger Sully Erna ?? _^^


----------



## LiangZhou (28. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hasse dich manchma
> 
> Godsmack Sanger Sully Erna ?? _^^




Aber...wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falsch, aber nah dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Das Bild der Frau ist eigentlich eine neue Person 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (30. September 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Tipps:

- Spielt in einer Fernsehserie
- Guckt dort dauernd Sitcoms
- Stirbt in der 5. Staffel


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Ne 5. Staffel?! Mist- da komm ich nie drauf -bin kein Seriengucker


----------



## LiangZhou (30. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Ne 5. Staffel?! Mist- da komm ich nie drauf -bin kein Seriengucker





Okay, jetzt aber müsst ihr es rausfinden:


Sie ist eine Krankenschwester!


----------



## Rexo (30. September 2009)

_Aloma Wrright 

Ist einer der Episodne in Scrubs wo ich geweint habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



R.I.P Lavarne


Scrubs die beste serie der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hats ne Felerhafte  info :/ die is nich in Season 5 gestorben sondern in Season 6 Episode 16 My Long Goodbye&#65279; :/

*FFA*

edit:wie heisst der song in dem video??

Carla Say_ Goodbye To Lavarne


----------



## Winipek (1. Oktober 2009)

Steht da doch direkt, wenn man den Clip abspielt : Keane- A bad dream


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _
> Du hats ne Felerhafte  info :/ die is nich in Season 5 gestorben sondern in Season 6 Episode 16 My Long Goodbye&#65279; :/
> 
> 
> Carla Say_ Goodbye To Lavarne




Echt? Oh dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit!


----------



## EspCap (2. Oktober 2009)

Sollte nicht sehr schwer sein :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cørradø (3. Oktober 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Sollte nicht sehr schwer sein :


Wenn man die Personen kennt is es nicht schwer, ne ^^
María José de Pablo aka Mossad-Agent Ziva David in einer Supidupi Krimiserie, die ich natürlich niiiiie anschau.
Ihre Vorgängerin fand ich deutlich attraktiver. ^^

edit: link putt - so ffa


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2009)

> Ihre Vorgängerin fand ich deutlich attraktiver. ^^


Kate? Find ich weniger...
Aber die Antwort ist richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2009)

_Need tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Oktober 2009)

Args vergessen, sorry >_<


-Musiker, obwohl würden manche Leute nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Ist tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Ist ein Sneaker - Fanatiker


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Oktober 2009)

*seufz*  Es ist DJ AM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

is ja dann wohl FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=9188:JohanHegg.jpg]


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is ja dann wohl FFA
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Johan Hegg?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

ach komm...ich hab dich schlauer eingeschätzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ach komm...ich hab dich schlauer eingeschätzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist es ein Metaler mit langen Haaren?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ist es ein Metaler mit langen Haaren?



wir nähern uns der richtigen antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. Oktober 2009)

_xD wie viele Metaler mit Langen harre gibt es dne ?? richtig uber 1000_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

ok ich geb euch nen tipp : er ist sänger
also ich fasse zusammen
-er ist nicht johan hegg (sänger von amon amarth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
-er ist ein metaler mit langen haaren
-er ist sänger

@ alk genau es gibt 
OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!1111 metl0r mit langen haaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _xD wie viele Metaler mit Langen harre gibt es dne ?? richtig uber 1000_



Oder wie Lachmann sagen würde:
over 9 thousand!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2009)

Hmmmm... der sänger von Schlemich oder wie die hei?ENß


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

nope


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2009)

Der vonhammerfall ist es garantiert nicht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Wer soll den aus OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!111 Metl0rn mit langen Haaren erkennen, die singen?!
Heißt er vllt. Fuzzy Mchair?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

nope nich der sänger von hammerfall
und nein auch nicht fuzzy mchair O_o

ok nochn tipp 
er ist sänger einer death metal band 
mehr sag ich nicht sonst wirds zu einfach :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nope nich der sänger von hammerfall
> und nein auch nicht fuzzy mchair O_o
> 
> ok nochn tipp
> er ist sänger einer death metal band



Gibt ja nur 292 versch. Death Metal Bands auf Wikipedia ne...^^


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2009)

Ach fuck, woher kenn ich den???


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

tja.... vllt schaut ja gleich mal ein experte rein aber wenn ich noch mehr sage wirds zu leicht :<


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2009)

Black Metal hättets nich sagen mussen steht in deine Sing


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2009)

hmmm...Sieht nach Corpsegrinder aus, der Frontmann von Cannibal Corpse. 
Weiß sonst nur, dass er Fisher mit Nachnamen heißt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

verdammt -.- hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist 
heißt george "corpsegrinder" fisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dürfte recht leicht sein


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

lol Slayer sänger Tom Araya (hoffe richtig geschrieben)

FFA


----------



## NamenloserHeld (12. Oktober 2009)

gut dann stell ich mal eines rein

[attachment=9212:images1.jpg]


----------



## NamenloserHeld (13. Oktober 2009)

/push

okay, weil anscheinend niemand ne ahnung/interesse hat gibbet jez nen tipp:

er ist Brite u schreibt Bücher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (13. Oktober 2009)

_schon mal uber ein Größeres Bild nachgedacht -.-_


----------



## NamenloserHeld (13. Oktober 2009)

jap hab ich ... habs auch schon zig mal editiert

funzt aber ned


----------



## Rexo (14. Oktober 2009)

_:/ gibt einen neuen Tipp :/

schon ma gesehn wie viele Britische Schriftsteller es gibt _


----------



## NamenloserHeld (15. Oktober 2009)

okay ...
nach j.k. rowling ist er der 2t. erfolgreichste britische Schriftsteller (nach verkauften Büchern)


----------



## Kaldreth (15. Oktober 2009)

Es ist Terry Pratchett nicht soooo bekannt, sind halt Autoren und meistens sieht man sie ja nicht! kaum einer weiß wie z.B. Dan Brown aussieht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

dann mach ich ma weiter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Lachman das wahr leider ein episches fail xd 

Auf der Kiste steht der Band nahmen Korpiklaani^^  Gitarist/sänger Jonne Järvelä_


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Lachman das wahr leider ein episches fail xd
> 
> Auf der Kiste steht der Band nahmen Korpiklaani^^  Gitarist/sänger Jonne Järvelä_



ich hasse mich =/

gott das passiert mir schon zum 2ten mal >_<


----------



## Rexo (15. Oktober 2009)

_Hier mal meins ^^

Edit:Gebe euch 2 Tipp´s is sonst zu Schwer

Sie ist Synchronisator und ist Mitglied bei Scientologie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_Neuer Tipp: 

Sie Spricht eine Extrem bekannte rolle im Orginalen sie bekamm dafur einen Emy _


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Oktober 2009)

Nancy Cartwright alias Bart Simpson?^^


----------



## Rexo (17. Oktober 2009)

_Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahr das dne so schwer ??

Im Orginal erkennt man nich ma das es ne frau ist _


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. Oktober 2009)

Dann mach ich mal weiter.

Tip: Rap-Legende


----------



## Thory79 (18. Oktober 2009)

Das dürfte Eazy-E sein.

Ich mach mal weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke allzu schwer dürfte es nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit gibt einen Tipp: Er ist DJ


----------



## Tade (21. Oktober 2009)

Westbam!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thory79 (21. Oktober 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> Westbam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

öhhh....^^ ich mach mal ein neues nach der langen zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. November 2009)

Admiral Nobeard

FFA (ja auch mal FFA machen will)


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

dann mach ich doch direkt nochmal^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2009)

Randy Blythe (Lamb of God)


Hier mal meins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Das seit fast einer woche das threas still steht und der Poster es nicht fur nutzlich halt n tipp zu geben

Hier ein neues 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gebe n parr kleine Tipps´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-er verändert regelmäßig seine Frisuren. Er hatte schon blonde, rote, blaue, grüne und schwarze Haare, seine natürliche Haarfarbe ist braun
-Ist Sänger,Gitarrist manchmal auf Keybord und Klavier ^^
-und er is Agnostiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-er liebt es sich zu verkleiden

Kommt shcon damit kanne man fats ne Biografie schrieben :/_


----------



## riesentrolli (15. November 2009)

matthew bellamy

next one:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. November 2009)

_Richtig ^^

wahren doch zu viele Tipps oder^^_


----------



## Varghoud (15. November 2009)

Der da auf dem Bild könnte Quentin Tarantino sein...aber der hat doch eine noch markantere Nase...


----------



## riesentrolli (19. November 2009)

er hatte mal ne halbstündige sendung im bbc world service


----------



## riesentrolli (25. November 2009)

sry war länger nich am rechner. ich lös mal auf. der gute mann is joe strummer.

FFA!


----------



## Rexo (25. November 2009)

_Mein Bild ist n DJ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Rexo (28. November 2009)

_Ihr seit so Faul :/

Laurent Konrad

FFA_


----------



## Winipek (10. Dezember 2009)

*grab, grab , grab...Thread aus der Versenkung hol...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dürfte nicht soo schwer sein


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Dezember 2009)

Benjamin Kowalewicz, Sänger von Billy Talent



FFA


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Dezember 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



har har har


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2009)

na dann geb ich mal nen tipp^^
er ist sänger einer thrash metal band


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Sagt der User mit wow Sig :/_


----------



## Soldus (13. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Jetzt mach ich mal was!
> 
> Es NERVT in WoW einfach nur! Derjenige der es erfunden hat, müsste man foltern und dann wieder freilassen. Aber es zeichnet den Wald von Elwyn aus!


Hogger?


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Dezember 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Es NERVT in WoW einfach nur! Derjenige der es erfunden hat, müsste man foltern und dann wieder freilassen. Aber es zeichnet den Wald von Elwyn aus!



Allianzler.


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

_Lachmann weis das ich es seit 3 Tagen weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lösung is 

Municipal Waste Sänger Tony "Guardrail" Foresta

Hier Meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_/push

Kommt schon so schwer kanne das nicht sein :/

Sie is mit einer legende verheiratet-.-_


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

Sharon Osbourne!!!

Hier noch ne Legende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[attachment=9636:who.jpg]


----------



## Malt (20. Dezember 2009)

^
|

Jim Morrison ...*light my fire...*sing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

na wer erkennts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (20. Dezember 2009)

Rhianna^^ Übel, übel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (20. Dezember 2009)

_aaaa...
_


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich dacht ich hol das Spiel mal aus der Versenkung ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. Dezember 2010)

Das müsste Ken Follett sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ebenfalls ein Literat, nachdem sogar ein Literaturpreis benannt wurde.


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Dezember 2010)

Akutagawa_Ryunosuke ...immerschön den Dateiennamen ändern...flöt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. Dezember 2010)

D'OH!   Naja, war zu faul extra noch nen upload für das Bild zu machen...

Der Kerl sieht verdächtig nach Wesley Snipes aus. Wenn er das sein sollte, FFA.


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Dezember 2010)

Röchtöch


----------



## Resch (3. Dezember 2010)

Wer ist diese schöne Lady?^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab nicht den blassesten Schimmer ...vermutlich eine amerikanische Schauspielerin...dessen Film ich wahrscheinlich nicht gesehen hab...und wenn doch ... ich achte eh nur auf die Kerle


----------



## Euphemia (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenne die irgendwoher, ist das nicht die Tochter aus dieser Serie mit dem blonden Vater. Kaylee DeFer?


----------



## Resch (6. Dezember 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> Ich kenne die irgendwoher, ist das nicht die Tochter aus dieser Serie mit dem blonden Vater. Kaylee DeFer?



Richtig, du darfst.


----------



## Euphemia (7. Dezember 2010)

Ihr Gesicht kam mir so bekannt vor aber in der Serie hats sie eine ganz andere Haarfarbe^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so okey hier kommt mein Schnuckel :X


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2010)

Mhh sieht irgendwie aus wie so ein Typ aus einer Parfüm Werbung, aber so wirklich sagen tut der mir nichts.


----------



## Euphemia (8. Dezember 2010)

Jap, das Bild ist aus einer Parfumwerbung aber er ist Schauspieler, so viel sei verraten .


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Dezember 2010)

Charlie Hunnam? Bin mir aber nicht sicher ...aber lecker Kerlchen ...


----------



## Euphemia (8. Dezember 2010)

Nein der ist es nicht, aber der ist auch sehr gut anzuschauen ..
Zuletz war mein junger Herr in einer Serie zu sehen, zumindest bei uns, als bester Freund eines Königs


----------



## Luminesce (8. Dezember 2010)

Henry Cavill?
Kenne den zwar nicht, aber der spielt doch auch bei The Tudors (was ich zwar auch nicht wirklich kenne *g*)


----------



## Euphemia (8. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Henry Cavill?
> Kenne den zwar nicht, aber der spielt doch auch bei The Tudors (was ich zwar auch nicht wirklich kenne *g*)



Jap richtig =). Er spielt bei The Tudors Charles Brandon Duke of Suffolk, ein Freund von Henry VIII und Ehemann von dessen Schwester Mary.


----------



## Luminesce (8. Dezember 2010)

Mal etwas einfaches *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (8. Dezember 2010)

Bin ich total ahnungslos^^


----------



## Luminesce (8. Dezember 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Bin ich total ahnungslos^^



Hier ein "besseres" Bild, schau ihm genau in die Augen, ich bin mir sicher dass du (alle hier) ihn kennst! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich kenn den ...aber ich komm einfach nicht daruf


----------



## Wiesenputz (9. Dezember 2010)

MEEEEIIIINNNNN Schatz 

Andy Serkis aka Gollum aus Herr der Ringe.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andy_Serkis

Mir fällt nix ein so früh am Morgen, FFA.


----------



## Euphemia (9. Dezember 2010)

so habe hier noch wen .. Mal sehen ob den wer kennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2010)

Der war einfach - Terry Pratchett  

Bild kommt gleich ... 

so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Euphemia (13. Dezember 2010)

Mh dieses Gesicht kommt mir bekannt vor, ist das ein Seriendarsteller?


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Dezember 2010)

Japp und läuft aktuell auch im  deutschen Programm.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

hm waere mal fuer ne aufloesung, oder was anderes, scheint ja keiner drauf zu kommen...


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Dezember 2010)

misha collins 

Ich dacht eigentl. das das relativ einfach ist. Er stellt den Engel Castiel bei der Serie Supernatural dar. OK - nächster.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Dezember 2010)

hm naja scheinbar nich ^ ^ naja ich schau allerdings so gut wie gar kein tv und wenn, dann nich irgendwelche serien...

ich versuchs mal. bin mitm handy online, daher kann ich nur ganz normal verlinken, aber hab drauf geachtet das man nirgendwo nen nmwn sieht. is nich wirklich schwer denke ich. ich hoffe mal das klappt und das bild is nich zu groß...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Dezember 2010)

Emma Stone, bekannt durch zB Zombieland





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hm Jerry Bruckheimer muesste das sein... Der Name des Bildes wuerde mir zumindestens recht geben... 

Beim naechsten mal besser drauf achten vielleicht, aber is nur ein Tip  

FFA mir faellt grad nix ein...


----------



## Healor (25. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob da wer drauf kommt


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hm Jerry Bruckheimer muesste das sein... Der Name des Bildes wuerde mir zumindestens recht geben...
> 
> Beim naechsten mal besser drauf achten vielleicht, aber is nur ein Tip
> 
> FFA mir faellt grad nix ein...





War mir bewusst das der Name da steht, bin davon ausgegangen das man sich nicht selbst den Spaß verdirbt und es checkt ;3


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

mach das nich weil ich es unbedigt rauskriegen will...

aber wenn 3 leute ne woche darueber gruebeln und dann einer dahergelaufen kommt und aufloest weil er es gepeilt hat isses auch fuer die fueße oder? 

btw beim aktuellen hab ich keine ahnung. kommt mir zwar im entferntestem bekannt vor aber kann mir das auch einbilden...

is nich zufaellig n schriftsteller, oder?


----------



## Freyen (27. Dezember 2010)

Ist das nicht der Proff. Christian Pfeiffer?

Dieser "GTA4 auf Index und WoW ab 18!"-Heini?

Edit: Statt GTA4 CS4 geschrieben ^^"


----------



## Healor (28. Dezember 2010)

Nein, ich geb euch einen Tipp.

Er ist Schauspieler und musste für die Rolle sehr dünn sein. Die Figur mit der er berühmt wurde stammt aus der Zeit, wo es noch keine DVD und CD gab 
In den Filmen war er meistens mit einem Kollegen unterwegs.

Und ich denke so gut wie jeder hier im Forum kennt seine Rolle.


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht noch einen kleinen Tip?


----------



## Freyen (1. Januar 2011)

Anthony Daniels, der C-3PO aus StarWars?

Zumindest sieht er ihm ähnlich, aber das dachte ich mit Pfeiffer ja auch schon...


----------



## Healor (4. Januar 2011)

Freyen schrieb:


> Anthony Daniels, der C-3PO aus StarWars?
> 
> Zumindest sieht er ihm ähnlich, aber das dachte ich mit Pfeiffer ja auch schon...



Ding ding ding ding 

Richtig. War aber auch echt schwer


----------



## Freyen (6. Januar 2011)

Jackpott! 

Dann habt ihr hier den Nächsten zum Rätseln, viel Spaß!


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (7. Januar 2011)

Volker Pispers?
Nich ganz sicher.. falls ja, ffa!


----------



## Freyen (7. Januar 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Volker Pispers?
> Nich ganz sicher.. falls ja, ffa!



Jap, Volker Pispers stimmt. ^^ 
Dann darf der nächste ran.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Januar 2011)

na dann schaun wir ma 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

ok ich geb mal n tip... er ist gründer einer recht großen organisation von der bestimmt jeder schonmal gehört hat. leben tut er schon ne weile nich mehr...


----------



## NexxLoL (11. Januar 2011)

Das ist L. Ron Hubbard, Gründer von Scientology. Der war einfach^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kleiner Tipp: Jeder von euch hat ihn schon einmal gehört, aber nur die wenigsten haben ihn schon einmal gesehen.

LG


----------



## ego1899 (11. Januar 2011)

joa hubbard stimmt.//

der kommt mir aber bekannt vor... das denk ich aber irgendwie immer aber kommen tu ich nie drauf... entweder ihr nehmt immer voll die brocken oder ich bin einfach zu doof...

ich schlaf mal drüber... 

Edit: Ahh ich glaub ich hab den bann gebrochen... das is manfred lehmann die synchro von willis und depardieu 

WOOOHOOO \o/ \o/ \o/

ffa ich muss echt schlafen jetzt ^^


----------



## NexxLoL (11. Januar 2011)

Ja, ist richtig^^

Schlaf gut


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (12. Januar 2011)

Wer kennt diesen Helden eines der besten Beat'em Ups aller Zeiten?  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Vor- *und* Zuname bitte!


----------



## Desdinova (12. Januar 2011)

Mitsurugi aus Soul Calibur.

ffa, weil ich kaum Zeit zum schreiben hab 

Edit:

*Heishiro Mitsurugi*


----------



## Deanne (12. Januar 2011)

Ich mache dann mal weiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luminesce (13. Januar 2011)

Christina Hendricks




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

hm kommt mir sehr bekannt vor denk ich aber immer...^^

dachte an schauspielerin, aber kann das sein das die ma model war aber das schon ne ganze weile her is?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Januar 2011)

sry -.-


----------



## Luminesce (13. Januar 2011)

jaa sie ist Model

aber neu im Business, von ihr wird man aber bestimmt noch viel hören

hmmm was sie wohl für eine art model ist und wofür


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

soviel zu meinem "kommt mir bekannt vor" 

aber is ne deutsche kann das sein? 

tja wofür pff kein plan... offensichtlich mich für haare (also shampoo werbung oder so) hihi ^^
fuß oder handmodel vermutlich kaum so wie die aussieht. unterwäsche u. bademoden wohl aber wenn du schon so fragst eher was spezielles...

nee dann hab ich mein pulver verschossen... das wenige xD

aber ne auflösung irgendwann ma wär cool mich wurmt das immer wenn mir was auf der zunge liegt ^^ (naja vermeintlich)


----------



## Luminesce (14. Januar 2011)

Sie ist seit 2010 bekannt, sie hat so eine Art Casting gewonnen. Nicht diese typischen "America's next Topmodel"-Casting... Es ist etwas spezifischer...

Ich weiss nicht ob das in Deutschland ausgestrahlt wurde, in der Schweiz hat man davon nix mitgekriegt.

Also noch ein Tipp bzw. noch ein Bild. Damit sollte fast klar sein wofür Sie modelt *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Januar 2011)

Vermutlich ein Victoria Secret´s Model? Aber die sehen ja alle gleich aus ...


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

hm ich weiß es aber ich sags nich...

it dem letztem tipp hasts zu einfach gemscht sag ich ma ^^


----------



## Luminesce (14. Januar 2011)

Irgendwann muss man das doch auch rausfinden *g*

Hast du aber bestimmt nur durch recherchieren herausgefunden oder ego?
Die kennt keiner meiner bekannten


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (14. Januar 2011)

Öhm ehm hmm Kylie Bisutti? Öhm, keine Ahnung wie ich darauf komme... *hust* 

Und wer bitte ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

So wie der guckt kanns nurn Komiker srin denk ich ma


----------



## ego1899 (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich bin Ego's Doppelpost!

sie wil das zwar nich aber ich werd wohl ögter mal rein schauen bis die techmischen probleme behoben sind.

daher wollt ich mich nur mal vorstellen...

tschüüüß!


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2011)

Das dürfte Data sein ohne seine Schminke 
und Real heißt er Brent Spiner .. und FFA wenn es richtig sein sollte (bin mir aber zu 99,9999999% sicher das er es ist )


----------



## ego1899 (16. Januar 2011)

ui ztimmt tatsache da wär ich echt nie drauf gekommen...

ja her dracun nich so faul bitte immer ffa tztztz

edit: so dann mach ich halt... ziemlich schwer ein nicht zu einfaches bild zu finden was zudem keinen namen enthält...
ein tipp: er is zurzeit ziemlich erfolgreich in dem was er tut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Januar 2011)

aargh sry


----------



## Wiesenputz (18. Januar 2011)

Sieht wie Theofanis Gekas aus, Stürmer von Frankfurt.

Und erfolgreich, na ja, 0:3!!

Wenn ja, FFA


----------



## ego1899 (18. Januar 2011)

joa stimmt...

naja torschützenkönig sein find ich erfolgreich... na abgesehen von cisse der mit seinen 3 treffern vorbei gezogen is


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. Januar 2011)

Dann ruf ich mal wieder jemanden zur Fahndung aus. Wer könnte das hier sein? Dürfte etwas knifflig werden, da er seiner Paraderolle kaum ähnelt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Bild wurde leicht bearbeitet, da das T-Shirt einen zu konkreten Hinweis enthielt.
Zwei kleine Tipps noch: Fast jeder hat ihn schon mal gesehen, wenn auch nicht in der Form und er ist ziemlich groß.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Januar 2011)

Peter Mayhew, Schauspieler von Chewbacca...

Und ich hatte keine Ahnung wie der aussieht... Hast zuviele Tipps gegeben... 

FFA ich überleg noch...


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (24. Januar 2011)

Arrrgh, nie wieder werd ich irgendwelche Tipps geben!


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

sooo da ja scheinbar sonst niemand willl:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte machbar sein. fragen sind erwünscht. ein tipp: er ist nicht mehr am leben...


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

*Augusto Pinochet*

Da musste ich wirklich überlegen, auf den Namen kommt man nicht direkt.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

joa stimmt...

ich verhänge absofort ein superbrain verbot was meine bilder betrifft 

das is sooo gemein wie lang ich gebraucht hab um mir was anständiges einfallen zu lassen und ein normales bild zu finden...

dafür bist du jetzt dran 
bloß kein FFA jetzt ich will rache


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Bitteschön, hier deine Herausforderung. Nicht ganz so schwierig, wie ich finde. Tipp: auch nicht mehr am Leben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Februar 2011)

Deanne: Christoph Probst? D:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Andy Samberg.

Ist schon verdammt leicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Deanne: Christoph Probst? D:



Och man, das war eine Herausforderung an ego. :-----(

Nun muss ich für ihn ein neues Bild suchen.

@Deathstyle: Das ist Son vom HSV. Vorname? Habe ich vergessen. Über den stand neulich was im Kicker, die Frisur habe ich mir gemerkt.


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

naja einfach war das nich finde ich...

aber für mich nur zum aufwääärmeeen 

Christoph Probst, Mitglied der Weißen Rose

Edit: verdammt das mitm handy dauert echt zu lang -.-

deathstyle das is nich dein ernst oder ^^

das is mir zu doof


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tipp: Er hatte sicherlich keine Klaustrophobie.

Wenn ego Bock hat, darf er den auch alleine raten.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. Februar 2011)

Ist richtig, beim Fußballer reicht auch der Nachname, aber er heitß Heung-Min Son - der hats drauf 
/e was ist mein Ernst?


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ist richtig, beim Fußballer reicht auch der Nachname, aber er heitß Heung-Min Son - der hats drauf
> /e was ist mein Ernst?



Trotzdem sollte er mal zum Friseur und etwas gegen diesen Pottschnitt unternehmen.

Edit: 2000 Posts! Go, me, go, me!


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

dobbelbost -.-


----------



## ego1899 (10. Februar 2011)

Howart Carter, ägyptischer britologe wollt ich schreiben xD
entdecker des grabes von tutenchamun... 
wie auch immer man den schreibt
wie du mich unterschätzt 

FFA


----------



## Deanne (10. Februar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Howart Carter, ägyptischer britologe wollt ich schreiben xD
> entdecker des grabes von tutenchamun...
> 
> wie du mich unterschätzt
> ...



Ich wollte erst Lord Carnarvon nehmen, aber das wäre dann doch zu knifflig gewesen. Beide sind ja dank der Tutanchamun-Ausstellung in aller Munde.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Februar 2011)

ok dann mach ich weiter...
denke das es diesmal recht einfach is, aber auf diesem foto würde ich ihn nich so leicht erkennen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

naja gut ich geb ma nen tipp...

er lebt nicht mehr. er hat einen sehr hohen bekanntheitsgrad, ihm wär es aber sicher lieber gewesen wenn er nie bekannt geworden wäre


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (22. Februar 2011)

Anscheinend ist sein Bekanntheitsgrad nich hoch genug...


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

oh man letzter tipp, ansonsten löse ich heut abend auf...

Deaaaanne wo bist du??? 



Er ist nich ganz so nett wie er aussieht da er ziemlich viele Leute aufm Gewissen hat.
Amerikaner halt... ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Februar 2011)

Ted Bundy^^

Ich wusst gar nicht, das du einen Hang zu Massenmördern hast 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist wieder da- weiss auch nicht, wo´s hin war ^^ vielleicht nach Düsseldorf?


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2011)

Haha naja was heißt Hang ^^ 

Hab mich auf meinem Bildungsweg schon öfter damit beschäftigt und bin aus dieser Hinsicht auch interessiert an dem Thema... So auf Kriminalpsychologischer Basis...
Is eigentlich auch ganz interessant was für Monster immer noch irgendwo einsitzen oder sogar wieder auf die Menschheit losgelassen wurden...


Ich weiß es zwar aber will anderen ne Chance geben. Außerdem keine Lust das bei FFA wieder ewig nix kommt hab nämlich keine Zeit was rauszusuchen ^^


----------



## Resch (7. März 2011)

Wird kein Bild angezeigt -.-


----------



## ego1899 (7. März 2011)

also bei mir schon o.O


----------



## Resch (8. März 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> also bei mir schon o.O



Jetzt schon...aber ehrlich gesagt weiß ich jetzt genausoviel wie ohne das Bild^^ keine Ahnung wer das ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. März 2011)

Das ist Diana Gabaldon! 
Eine Autorin. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Juni 2011)

Keine Ahnung!! Aber egal, mach ich einfach mal weiter  

Wer isn dat?? Genau, Gott, der Schöpfer Nr.2 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

